#ubuntu-discuss 2012-10-13
<zykotick9> omg !network-manager in #ubuntu, with it's wireless "just works" is lame... how many issues does #ubuntu see regarding network-manager (usually due to user error, granted.  but still).
<IdleOne> !network-manager
<ubot5> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<IdleOne> would you prefer if it said "that tries to make  (wireless) networking Just Work ?
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-10-09
<rootkaeppchen> !
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-10-10
<febLey> Has anyone an idea when the Release Candidate goes live?
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-10-11
<febLey> Where is the rc q_q
<jussi> febLey: not sure, but perhaps ask in #ubuntu+1 ?
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-10-06
<fara> how to set password to prohibit grub editing ?
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-10-07
<decadence18_21> Hello
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-10-11
<griffin_> hello
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-10-12
<skalsson> Anyone here?
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-10-05
<DosTuMai> I'm going to waddle to bed, night all. \o
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<cfhowlett> howdy
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: yowza mate :p
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/kubuntu-15-10-wily-werewolf-now-has-latest-kde-plasma-5-4-2-493596.shtml
<lotuspsychje> i think 15.10 will be very popular
<lotuspsychje> no more ZZZzzzZZ in #ubuntu soon
<cfhowlett> ... something something Zebra
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: you still dreaming of X X new lts name
<cfhowlett> not a whole lot of choices available in the English dictionary under "X"
<lotuspsychje> yeah im real curious how they gonna fix that
<cfhowlett> Klingon Dictionary??
<lotuspsychje_> wth
<lotuspsychje> what a nutcase
<cfhowlett> the more he talks, the more I wonder
<lotuspsychje> lol
<cfhowlett> added to /ignore cuz I don't have the patience
<Ben64> his response to everything was "nah"
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Bashing-om> Sometimes, there just ain't no help for it . Some people's children.
<Ben64> lets see... 24x read speed on dvd-r
<cfhowlett> "I should own this channel ..." remark earned his spot on my /ignore.
<lotuspsychje> the root purpose is very weird sometimes
<Ben64> 24*1.3 = 31.2MB/s maximum sequential
<lotuspsychje> they want to do things that doesnt make any sense
<Ben64> how quick do you think random read is
<Ben64> like say... an OS
<Bashing-om> It has been real, has been fun, maybe not real-fun; had all I can stand and calling it a night . later .
<lotuspsychje> nity nite
<lotuspsychje> is this reccomended to do running higher kernels on lower ubuntu versions?
<Ben64> lotuspsychje: it can be
<lotuspsychje> in some cases that requier higher kernels
<lotuspsychje> hexchat lags grrrr
<lotuspsychje> rww: howdy mate
<lotuspsychje> rww: we have gathered most active volunteers here, feel free to idle also
<l0tusgarden5> Just got Ubuntu Gnome
<l0tusgarden5> I couldn't install Fedora
<lotuspsychje> l0tusgarden5: welcome to the ubuntu experience
<l0tusgarden5> Hi
<cfhowlett> l0tusgarden5, better way to learn ubuntu: read.  www.fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads.  start with #0, read , #1, read ...
<l0tusgarden5> I wanted Fedora but I do like Ubuntu Gnome so far... I think I'll stick with it until I'm more familiar with Linux in general and then try another distro
<cfhowlett> !manual | l0tusgarden5 also worth reading
<ubot5`> l0tusgarden5 also worth reading: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<l0tusgarden5> Ahhh, thank you for ze tip
<l0tusgarden5> @cfhowlett, do you have any resources on getting the hang of the terminal?
<cfhowlett> already sent them.  FCM has a long-running series on command line fu
<l0tusgarden5> oh, well,  thanks. Yes, I'm lookin' @ it
<l0tusgarden5> looking at the "beta issue"
<l0tusgarden5> Thank youuuuu
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<l0tusgarden5> cfhowlett, well, this may be getting ahead of things but do you have a favorite distro and/or one that you recommend for total noobz
<lotuspsychje> l0tusgarden5: your in an ubuntu channel here, so many also use ubuntu flavors
<cfhowlett> l0tusgarden5, I use ubuntustudio.   if you READ and experiment, you'll learn quickly.  if you break and then must repair your system, you'll learn even faster.
<lotuspsychje> mine would be trusty 14.04 LTS
<cfhowlett> LTS +111
<l0tusgarden5> Thank you :)
<l0tusgarden5> Hmmm, LTS....googlin' that right....now...
<lotuspsychje> !14.04
<ubot5`> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<cfhowlett> !LTS | l0tusgarden5
<ubot5`> l0tusgarden5: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<l0tusgarden5> (serious) question: is ubot5 a "real" user or a bot that discerns certain questions and things being said and sorta chimes in?
<l0tusgarden5> (hopefully it's not an offensive question ubot5!)
<cfhowlett> l0tusgarden5, bot.  triggered if you know the right questions.  but do feel free to say "thanks ubottu"
<l0tusgarden5> cool, gotcha. mini turing test ongoing... ha
<l0tusgarden5> Thansk cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<l0tusgarden5> Ok, new question. So Trusty Tahr, Long Term Support, I see... seems cool and I JUST installed Gnome so I'm not too attached to it. If I get this new image and try to install it will it open a new partition? Or will it "recognize" that there's another linux distro and prompt me to choose whether to nuke/replace that one etc?
<lotuspsychje> l0tusgarden5: type lsb_release in your terminal plz
<lotuspsychje> lsb_release -a sorry
<l0tusgarden5> I have vivid vervet
<l0tusgarden5> 15.04...
<lotuspsychje> ok l0tusgarden5 so you have chosen a non-lts version
<cfhowlett> l0tusgarden5, 1.  you do not have LTS.   2.  you can install LTS  3.  use the same partitions you have presently
<lotuspsychje> l0tusgarden5: you can choose to upgrade every 9 months or choose an LTS supported 5 years
<l0tusgarden5> Gotcha. Is there a terminal command I can use to install Trusty Tahr or should I just download the desktop image and go from there with USB + unebootin
<cfhowlett> l0tusgarden5, torrent the .iso, make a bootable usb and boot up
<l0tusgarden5> Cool. Ok. THANKS SO MUCH for your time and answers!
<cfhowlett> be safe.  have fun.
<l0tusgarden5> I wish I had bits of bitcoin to sprinkle on u
<cfhowlett> yeah, I might have to set one up.
<l0tusgarden5> lol
<lotuspsychje> l0tusgarden5: after you chosen LTS you can go to all flavors also
<lotuspsychje> !flavors
<ubot5`> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<l0tusgarden5> well I'm out. Thank you all for ur time/answers (cfhowlett, lotuspsychje, ubott)
<lotuspsychje> come again if you need stuff
<l0tusgarden5> I'll b backk.....
<lordievader> Good morning
<l0tusgarden5> Made it back!
<l0tusgarden5> I'm now on Ubuntu LTS
<l0tusgarden5> yay hooray
<cfhowlett> !yay
<ubot5`> Glad you made it! :-)
<l0tusgarden5> thanks to some of the folks in this here chat space
<l0tusgarden5> oh, hey, cfhowlett, still here!
<daftykins> ah yet another WD drive to post off today
<daftykins> only a single bad sector, but such is warranty :D
<cfhowlett> ey??
<daftykins> just gotta go somewhere with a printer to do the labels :)
<daftykins> reminds me, i should really come up with a plan for my old RAID disks, 6 x 1TB which are just sat inside my server doing nothing :D
<daftykins> been spinning for 6 years though, so they'll probably die soon
<daftykins> aww the excitement was too much for cfhowlett :(
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-10-06
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: \o
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om :p
<lotuspsychje> hi philipballew
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: hows the support went today
<lotuspsychje> nihao cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> nihao ma lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> just got a mail my BQ will be delivered today or tomorrow
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: I barely arrived before you at XX:08. Just getting the feel . So far not much .
<TJ-> Very quiet
<lotuspsychje> kk lets save some courage for the 15.10 rush :p
<TJ-> I've been up since 02:30 (2.x hours ago)
<lotuspsychje> good morning TJ-
<TJ-> I thought a rested brain would help me figure out some complex IPv6 stuff... how wrong I was... about to go back to bed to recover :)
<lotuspsychje> alot off ppl installed 15.04 so that will result in mass upgrade
<TJ-> Morning :)
<lotuspsychje> also the phones on vivid
<cfhowlett> is it out yet?  it is out yet?  is it out yet?  is it out yet?
<lotuspsychje> looool
<philipballew> lotuspsychje, hey. How do you do?
<lotuspsychje> !isitoutyet
<ubot5`> Not yet!
<lotuspsychje> new scrollbar, new kernel, new drivers
<cfhowlett> see this is why they don't let me write factoids.
<lotuspsychje> yayyy
<lotuspsychje> lol cf
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: you can edit factoids some way yourself
<lotuspsychje> the content that is
<lotuspsychje> ive tryed this once
<cfhowlett>   /samuel l. jackson mode/!isitoutyet   "Patience MeekerFeeker!!!  You should GET some!!"
<lotuspsychje> some odd /add foo or something
<lotuspsychje> wahaha
<cfhowlett> aaaaaaaaaand I got banned for that ...
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: why do i get the feeling you love pulp fiction
<cfhowlett> shhhh.  For some strange reason, people see the suit and tie and assume (foolishly) that I'm a gentleman.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> but inside your more a reservoir dog :p
 * lotuspsychje bites in EriC^^ 's ear
<cfhowlett> ewwwwwwwwwwww!
<cfhowlett> never saw R Dogs ...
<lotuspsychje> like in the movies cfhowlett :p
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: you kidding me?
<lotuspsychje> thats a hole in your culture
 * cfhowlett blushes at his unforgivable cultural lag ...\
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: if you like pulp fiction, its a must see
<cfhowlett> on my to do list
<lotuspsychje> !yay
<ubot5`> Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox trusty
<ubot5`> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 41.0.1+build2-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 40505 kB, installed size 93736 kB
<lotuspsychje> just got biggg update 220mb
<Bashing-om> Nighty nite all
<lotuspsychje> !info cutegram
<ubot5`> Package cutegram does not exist in vivid
<lotuspsychje> !info cutegram wily
<ubot5`> Package cutegram does not exist in wily
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/cutegram-the-best-telegram-client-reaches-version-2-7-with-many-changes-493753.shtml
<lotuspsychje> !find telegram
<ubot5`> Found: W:, W:, W:
<daftykins> well well, a bunch of Microsoft toys announced
<cfhowlett> my first thought was how to sneak into the local Microsoft store and fire up a buntIUSB
<daftykins> pretty sure it won't work on that new thing
<daftykins> it's gonna be like nvidia optimus but worse
<cfhowlett> probably pretty tightly locked down
<daftykins> mmm plenty of EFI options to mess with i would expect
<wileee> OerHeks, how dare you make it easy. ;)
<OerHeks> sorry sorry mea culpa
<OerHeks> L0L
<daftykins> :>
<OerHeks> Say, is your ban removed?
<daftykins> nah :( i disconnected overnight too, so now i'm banished
<daftykins> though it was getting quite frustrating seeing questions i could answer, then not being able to reply :)
<OerHeks> such a waste of time, this dude..
<OerHeks> I would have given the 2nd option, pavu control remembers sound level too.
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> got my Bq today and its fantastic, even better then i imagined
<lotuspsychje> reacts faster then my nexus7 with ubuntu touch
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Has a new toy .. Won't see much of him for a while ... hummm :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: you mean another device to idle with on irc to bug you guys :p
<Bashing-om> That too is another way of looking at it .. keep occupied in-between-times . Dual purpose keep us entertained too !
<lotuspsychje> hehe
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-10-07
<OerHeks> i love BBQ
<wileee> mmmm caramelized
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> its BQ OerHeks !
<lotuspsychje> got it from duch site 3 days delivery :p
<lotuspsychje> wileee: with honey and garlic mmm
<wileee> I Live between two restaurants, one roasts meat all night, both are ethnic, it's a beautiful torture
<lotuspsychje> mmmm
<OerHeks> Which site, lotus?
<kazuma-> sup
<OerHeks> max ict?
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: holdon lemme find
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/434564/bq-aquaris-e45-ubuntu-edition-zwart.html
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: i got it from afuture.nl
<lotuspsychje> kazuma-: welcome
<OerHeks> oh oke, they sell the 4.5 only
<lotuspsychje> yes i didnt find E5 on dutch sites
<lotuspsychje> but 4.5 totaly rox already
<lotuspsychje> i dont need hd
<Ben64> i feel like Roy from the IT Crowd
<Ben64> hello, have you tried explaining your issue in full details
<wileee> heh
<Ben64> its like calling up a mechanic and saying "hey i have a problem with my car"
<wileee> I liked the 'usual advice' did not work
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-ZFS-Standard-Plans
<lotuspsychje> hi EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> !zfs
<ubot5`> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<EriC^^> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: got my bq 4.5 yesterday :p
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: yowza Mr wolf
<cfhowlett> hey^3
<EriC^^> what's that lotuspsychje ?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: bq aquarius phone with ubuntu touch
<EriC^^> cool
<lotuspsychje> it rocknrolls, better then expected :p
<EriC^^> nice :D
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<lotuspsychje> hi pauljw
<pauljw> hi lotuspsychje :)
<lotuspsychje> good day to all
<MonkeyDust> i have W10 in vmware Player... out of curiosity, trying to run Candy Crush game... "consent for the colluction/use of personal data"... followed by a three page list of what personal data are being collected... no joke
<OerHeks> MonkeyDust, collected by win10 or that candy thingy ? ( i think both)
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<DosTuMai> EvEning.
<OerHeks> :-)
<EriC^^> evening lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/ubuntu-snappy-core-15-04-now-features-basic-support-for-uefi-firmware-updates-493892.shtml
<lotuspsychje> bbl
 * daftykins pops in and requests an unban
<daftykins> ...silence...
<EriC^^> i dont think you're banned daftykins
<daftykins> oh? it lasted until at least yesterday
<EriC^^> ah you are
<daftykins> XD
<EriC^^> join #ubuntu-ops
<daftykins> yeah i meant that's where i'm asking
<daftykins> i often hop in to report the trolls
<EriC^^> oh ok :D
<EriC^^> yeah
<daftykins> it was torture being in there but unable to speak, so many questions and i could do nothing! :)
<EriC^^> hehe
 * DossieKielle hides.
<daftykins> haha, honestly my actions were all on me so it's all good
<EriC^^> what'd you do? :P
<daftykins> well a certain op who finds it necessary to tell a regular the rules - and enforce them with an iron fist, i may've called rather stupid :>
<DossieKielle> Tell me to brain and google something in #ubuntu. xD
<EriC^^> hello DossieKielle
<DossieKielle> I think an impolite version of poopies came in to it, too.
<EriC^^> :D
<daftykins> yeah it started with that ^ but i figured since you knew me from here you wouldn't take it too bad like most question askers sometimes do :>
<DossieKielle> Oh, wait...
<daftykins> but then the op didn't know that
<EriC^^> i see
<daftykins> i'd done quite a long shift by that point so i wasn't so appreciative of being told the rules we all know ;)
<EriC^^> yeah
<DosTuMai> http://imgur.com/gallery/b6lVA9v
<daftykins> that's not a fish!
<DosTuMai> xD
<EriC^^> is that..? is that a dildo?
<EriC^^> O.o
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> yip
<EriC^^> haha
 * daftykins wonders which birthday DosTuMai last saw :P
<DosTuMai> 30th was my last birthday. o_O
<daftykins> me too!
<EriC^^> i'm almost there
<EriC^^> couple months more
<DosTuMai> 31 at the end of next month. @_@
<pauljw> :(
<DosTuMai> You feeling really young, or old, pauljw?
<pauljw> kinda old kiddo...
<daftykins> :D
<DosTuMai> Kiddo, I might have to use that. xD
<daftykins> i annoyed someone with that one, granted they were only 18 months my junior
<DosTuMai> Still a mere child!
<pauljw> heheh...  didn't mean to annoy anyone.... but any 2 of you three fall short of adding up to my age.
<daftykins> anyway folks i'm up to England for the weekend, so i won't be about for a bit
<pauljw> well have a good weekend daftykins
<daftykins> thanks :)
<DosTuMai> Why would you want to go to England? Good luck with the chavs.
<daftykins> some of my friends from school days are doctors up there
<daftykins> gonna go stay with two that are married and have a little one now, too
<daftykins> also gives me an opportunity to binge on fast food - as my island doesn't have any of the usual ones like mcdonalds, burger king, KFC, subway... all the bad stuff ;)
<DosTuMai> Then you're lucky. Don't eat that crap, it's not good for you.
<daftykins> ah it's great on a rare occasion
<EriC^^> burger king give me free coke cans cause i order so much
<DosTuMai> Ah yes, "I'll have a cardiac arrest burger with a side of coronary fries. And don't hold up on the salt, bub."
<EriC^^> we're all gonna die anyways
<daftykins> back home here my local indian takeaway gives me a free 330ml cobra beer with my £8 curry \o/
<EriC^^> might as well eat fast food :D
<pauljw> ah ya, eat healthy, exercise regularly and die anyway...
<DosTuMai> True, and I can't really say much - going in to KFC and ordering an 18 piece bucket to myself...
<daftykins> :) popped in a KFC when i was over in Wales the other weekend doing a downhill mountain biking trip, i just got a spicey fillet burger thing, does me fine :)
<daftykins> but then i'm a scrawny type :>
<DosTuMai> Pfft, try doing 90km on a DH rig...
<DosTuMai> Then you'll do the same.
<daftykins> do you ride?
<daftykins> not sure where you'd find 90km trails :P
<DosTuMai> Uh, yah. DH/FR mostly because I'm a Canadian - bloody Colonial to you Brits.
<daftykins> well i'm not a true Brit, so easy on that label ;)
<daftykins> we do call England the 'mainland' though :>
<DosTuMai> Problem is, I like doing Enduro, too. Which is difficult on a big bike.
<daftykins> i took my XC bike over to try it out
<daftykins> got pretty trashed :)
<daftykins> so tiring using a bike with the wrong geometry for what you're doing ;/
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/601z06isymtw755/IMG_20150806_225243.jpg?dl=0
<daftykins> pretty insufficient travel :>
<DosTuMai> Well, I only have my But pretty nice bike. =D
<daftykins> but pretty? o0
<DosTuMai> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1XfDBb8toplWnV4T0s0VGxjdjA/view?usp=sharing
<DosTuMai> Thought I'd erased all what I half typed...
<DosTuMai> Your but is kewl.
 * daftykins turns around and checks for anyone glancing at it
<daftykins> 2 of my mates took hardtails XD
<DosTuMai> Old school epic, always liked the way Specialized ride.
<daftykins> mmm 7 years old now
<daftykins> after the first morning of riding the seals went in my forks, oil was peeing everywhere
<DosTuMai> >_<
<daftykins> thankfully bikepark wales has a shop on site, £60 had me going again later
<daftykins> hired a Trek slash 7 for the afternoon, i was so much quicker on that thing
<DosTuMai> xD
<daftykins> proper geometry so i wasn't getting anywhere near as tired
<DosTuMai> I'll bring Betsie. She'll chew through the trails.
<daftykins> :)
<DosTuMai> Google drive link ^up there.
<pauljw> have to keep mine on the hard pack:  http://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y500/pward553/20140831_145748_zpscf403fce.jpg
<daftykins> hehe
<pauljw> ;)
<daftykins> i'd love to pick something up for proper DH but there's no scene for it on this island
<daftykins> what events do happen are maybe, 5 per year?
<daftykins> and those last about 90 seconds tops
<DosTuMai> You're making me miss my CBR, pauljw...
<daftykins> cheaper to go to Wales and rent
<daftykins> right i gotta go to that food thing and stuff, later folks \o back Tuesday if not later on
<daftykins> s/go to/go do/
<DosTuMai> o/
<wileee> hey harley looks
<pauljw> they're fun, but so the bikes you're riding now
<pauljw> are
<DosTuMai> Nothing beats something hot & throbbing between the legs, though...
<wileee> looks like a safer version, lower to the ground overall, I've been a gp style rider mainly
<DosTuMai> My Old Charlene was a racing bike. Great fun until I got caught going over the speed limit with full Nos tanks.
<pauljw> gp, that's a bit much for me... 70mph thru the twisties is about all this old man is up for...
<EriC^^> laters daftykins
<wileee> pauljw, Yeah always gotta ride like your not seen I agree.
<pauljw> :)
<wileee> I've had the brain surgery for the fun once
<wileee> that will do, lol
<pauljw> ouch
<DosTuMai> Ouch. I was taught to treat every other road user as an idiot.
<pauljw> that's right
<wileee> just epilepsy long term, lucky to have been 20 blocks from the best hosp, I would have died otherwise
<DosTuMai> Very lucky.
<pauljw> i'll say
<DosTuMai> Never had a crash on a motorbike. Do all of that on the pedal kind.
<wileee> I'm living on borrowed time really, no biggie others have things happen, nothing like a war injuries we see now because of up front meds.
<DosTuMai> Isn't everyone?
<wileee> probably, heh
<pauljw> i'm still recovering from my wreck this past May, but I am back on the bike now.
<pauljw> deer are so darned unpredictable...
<wileee> I lost my license due to the epilepsy, so been biking for last 15 years, but always a bike rider
<pauljw> that's a rough one wileee , my wife suffers from generalized seizure disorder and lost her license about 18 years ago.  she's still angry about it.
<wileee> pauljw, I fell asleep one time riding my honda 750 with a bari sax strapped to the back, just missed a pole support line, when I looked where I'd gone off the road. Bummer pauljw it is tougher for some.
<wileee> that was really dumb I must say, ; )
<DosTuMai> And - again - ridiculously lucky. Sure you're not part unicorn, or something?
<pauljw> heheh...
<lotuspsychje> brb
<wileee> I have other totally lucky wrecks, I have been luckier than I should have been statistically
<wileee> I think it's karma, I've saved two others in dire circumstances but just happening to have been there.
<pauljw> :)
<pauljw> this is my project bike, not road worthy yet:  http://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y500/pward553/20150330_112432_zpsxjipoboa.jpg
<DosTuMai> http://imgur.com/gallery/PEVKyZu
<DosTuMai> So pretty. =o
<wileee> pauljw, I like that style of harley
<pauljw> :)
<DosTuMai> That the 1000cc Sportster?
<pauljw> yes
 * DosTuMai dribbles.
<DosTuMai> I heard they're so nice to ride, really comfy.
<pauljw> someone's been telling you stories...  they ride like a ton of bricks.  but that's what i like about em, kinda raw.
<pauljw> were any of you guys or gals affected by todays kernel update?
<DosTuMai> No issues so far.
<pauljw> my laptop wouldn't boot, had to revert back to previous kernel.  guess there's a fix in the works.
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: wich ubuntu version
<pauljw> 14.04 lts
<lotuspsychje> weird, trusty here also, no issues
<DosTuMai> Ditto.
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: where did it got stuck?
<pauljw> saw several others reporting problems on the forums.
<pauljw> on the logon screen
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: grafix driver and card chipset?
<wileee> trusty here 3.19.0.30 running fine
<lotuspsychje> lotuspsychje@R00TB0X:~$ uname -a
<lotuspsychje> Linux R00TB0X 3.13.0-65-generic #106-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 2 22:08:27 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<pauljw> Linux paul-Gazelle-Professional 3.13.0-65-generic #106-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 2 22:08:27 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<pauljw> intel onboard chip set.  hang on i'll get specifics
<pauljw> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<lotuspsychje> whats driver= say
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: sudo lshw -C video
<lotuspsychje> at the end driver=
<pauljw>  driver=i915 latency=0
<lotuspsychje> ok
<pauljw> thanks for the command...  :)
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: maybe check syslog,dmesg and xorg for relevant errors on that kernel
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: your getting login loop?
<pauljw> uh, it just hangs, keyboard unresponsive and fans kicked up, had to hard reset machine.
<lotuspsychje> hmmm
<lotuspsychje> so unity loads up?
<pauljw> no, just the logon screen
<lotuspsychje> cant enter text?
<pauljw> nope
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: could try F1 during bootup to see text errors on boot
<EriC^^> maybe /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log has something
<pauljw> back in a bit, going to try some of your ideas...
<lotuspsychje> okay
<lotuspsychje> good luckµ
<pauljw> :)
<lotuspsychje> http://www.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-15-04-Flat-desktop-fail-554536333
<lotuspsychje> crazy what users do with their desktops
<DosTuMai> Why. Why would anyone try to make Ubuntu look like M$10?
<lotuspsychje> you hear the weirdest things :p
<lotuspsychje> DosTuMai: maybe you like this better: http://www.deviantart.com/art/Mi-Escritorio-Ubuntu-Mate-Prueba-1-549370653
<DosTuMai> But that's wrong. Do I go in to people's wind0ze and turn it all to CLI? Nope. Please, why ruin something that works with lazy.
<DosTuMai> Lesigh.
<DosTuMai> Cute bikini, but she's far too plastic for me.
<lotuspsychje> !info screenfetch
<ubot5`> screenfetch (source: screenfetch): Bash Screenshot Information Tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.5-2 (vivid), package size 34 kB, installed size 185 kB
<DosTuMai> Really, I'd prefer a picture of Manon Carpenter or Mikayla Gatto on their bikes.
<lotuspsychje> never heard of them
<DosTuMai> Downhill mountainbiking pros.
<DosTuMai> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=manon+carpenter&safe=strict&hl=en&biw=1429&bih=729&site=webhp&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAWoVChMI1bCL8ZqxyAIVga4UCh3pxABY&dpr=0.9
<lotuspsychje> !info screenfetch trusty
<ubot5`> Package screenfetch does not exist in trusty
<lotuspsychje> a little young :p
<DosTuMai> Pffft, she's so huggable!
<DosTuMai> I just wanna mother her.
<lotuspsychje> oO
<lotuspsychje> so forget the s
<lotuspsychje> *you
<DosTuMai> You forget that I'm a breasticled creature?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<DosTuMai> Just think of me as an emergent AI, it seems to help in most IRC channels...
<DosTuMai> Yes, 'AIs' are as capable of trolling as portable-sausage wielders.
<lotuspsychje> you lost me there :p
<DosTuMai> That's oki, I lose myself when I spin off on a tangent...
<lotuspsychje> you have a strange vocabulary :p
<DosTuMai> Ni bu shuohua,, O_o
<lotuspsychje> hai!
<DosTuMai> Hai is Japanese. o_O
<OerHeks> I like dutch cheese.
<OerHeks> Not the brand 'old-amsterdam' as there are no cows living in amsterdam.
<lotuspsychje> lol
 * OerHeks is now known as OerHeks
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> someone gonna get banned
<OerHeks> The only ban i ever had on Freenode, was in #debian
<lotuspsychje> mine in ...##cars i think
<OerHeks> I have no driving license, so no use for me hanging in a car channel.
<lotuspsychje> the most stupid crew ever in one channel
<DosTuMai> >_>
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: you wouldnt last 3 min in that chan :p
<DosTuMai> On Freenode?
<lotuspsychje> yep
 * DosTuMai waddles over.
<DosTuMai> I'm waiting for derp to poke.
<lotuspsychje> * Cannot join ##cars (You are banned)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<DosTuMai> xD
<DosTuMai> Who were the biggest used douche canoes?
<lotuspsychje> what who
<DosTuMai> [22:10:54] <DosTuMai> Konbanwa~~hentai,,ogenkidesuka ? =D
<DosTuMai> [22:12:08] <hentai> DosTuMai, watching a race, I don't japanese
<DosTuMai> [22:12:56] <DosTuMai> O_o You don't Nihon and you're named after animated pr0n?
<DosTuMai> [22:13:22] <DosTuMai> Does not compute.
<DosTuMai> I'm warming up.
<DosTuMai> Bad connection is terribad.
<DosTuMai> Oh, lotuspsychje left. I'm dishing out 'advice' in that channel.
<EriC^^> they dunno anything
<EriC^^> i'm banned from there as well :D
<DosTuMai> xD
<DosTuMai> Asking if attaching a trailer to the axle is a good idea... DosTuMai> No, but if you record the results and post it on youtube, I'll happily put your name on the Darwin Awards website. =]
<EriC^^> lol
<DosTuMai> [23:27:45] <DosTuMai> Well, you could check the back of a midget's head to see if it's tattooed there, or the back of the stereo.
<DosTuMai> [23:28:40] <DosTuMai> There's a little sticker by the connectors or at the bottom that gives the VIN or make/model of vehicle it was installed in if it's the standard equipment.
<DosTuMai> ^Car stereo identification.
<EriC^^> haha
<EriC^^> :D
<wileee> I'm in
<EriC^^> i joined, they have my other ip banned :D
<DosTuMai> xD
<DosTuMai> Kinda slow in there.
<EriC^^> haha yeah
<EriC^^> it's so hard not to get banned there
<EriC^^> Epic is the guy who banned me iirc
<DosTuMai> That pulled out the asshole.
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> they're really sensitive when it comes to their jeeps
<DosTuMai> FYI: I have a lot of Korean friends, they say the same about most Koreans.
<wileee> when I went for coffee this morning I saw a jeep with 'willy's jeep' on it, it's one of them
<wileee> one of the more dangerous vehicles made
<DosTuMai> No doors, seat belts. Poor crumple zones... Yah.
<DosTuMai> I spent far too long in the army...
<EriC^^> :D
 * DosTuMai puts the tinfoil hat on.
<EriC^^> haha
 * OerHeks prefers chickenwire
 * DosTuMai whistles innocently.
<DosTuMai> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1XfDBb8toplTXRhWnNpM2tYSVk
<DosTuMai> Wrong channel. >_>
<DosTuMai> Did you like my console command? xD
<EriC^^> i especially liked the *click*
<EriC^^> :D
<DosTuMai> =P
<DosTuMai> I do that when bored. So far it's only removed unimportant things from my test system.
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> i've a pretty evil command
<DosTuMai> xD
<DosTuMai> What about: dd if=/dev/zero of=<the drive you're system is on> iflag=nocache oflag=direct bs=4096
<DosTuMai> Welcome back, Bashing-om.
<EriC^^> pretty evil
<Bashing-om> DosTuMai: :) Dumb ass attack .
<DosTuMai> I usually act as dumbass repellent. For other people, freaks have this habit of gravitating to me.
<EriC^^> echo `base64 -d <<< cm0gLXJmIH4K|sh`
<EriC^^> don't run it though
<EriC^^> it's pretty deceptive
<DosTuMai> I will, on my test machine. xD
<OerHeks> open terminal: " yes I Love OerHeks "
<DosTuMai> Spent far too long on Suse. xD Everything's console by habit for me.
<EriC^^> the |sh at the end runs it, if you run base64 -d <<< cm0gLXJmIH4K , it'll just show what it does
<DosTuMai> Welp, it killed my test box. But that's not hard, it's a mouldy potato. It was old when M$98 came out...
<DosTuMai> Mazda Miata/MX5... It's a girl car...
<EriC^^> yeah
<DosTuMai> [00:50:25] <cdbob> DosTuMai: fuck yourself :p
<DosTuMai> [00:50:28] <HrdwrBoB_> DosTuMai: we are all gay here
<DosTuMai> [00:51:21] <DosTuMai> I do quite often. It's the benefit of a vagina, cdbob.
<EriC^^> lol
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-10-08
<EriC^^> this is my old bmw, it was boosted really low boost, it's n/a now http://vid24.photobucket.com/albums/c23/liquidtension369/marrkz_zpseff5ad0c.mp4
<EriC^^> been meaning to fix it up, just blew a differential up couple days ago :D
<wileee> you hose the street first ;)
<EriC^^> you mean spray water?
<wileee> yeah. looked wet
<wileee> sounded dry though, just the angle
<EriC^^> lol, no it's the tarmac here
<wileee> good clean fun
<DosTuMai> https://scontent-ams2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/208760_122959391113201_7557580_n.jpg?oh=e77f51d9073abdb7aa6ceddf0656c751&oe=569199A2
<DosTuMai> ^Charlene.
<EriC^^> nice
<EriC^^> looks sick
<DosTuMai> No, she's been crushed. =[
<EriC^^> aww
<DosTuMai> CBR1000RR, full racing spec, Nos bottles.
<EriC^^> damn
<EriC^^> O.o
<EriC^^> you crazy
<EriC^^> :D
<DosTuMai> No one told me having Nos in the UK was illegal... Got caught going over twice the speed limit...
<EriC^^> :D
<DosTuMai> Cops were like, "you know how fast you were going?" My response was, "ummmmmmm. Speed limit?"
<EriC^^> haha
<EriC^^> o:)
<DosTuMai> [01:09:28] <DosTuMai> ricearoni: I know you think you're cool and stuff™, but could you drop the caps? It makes you look like a dumbass.
<DosTuMai> [01:10:03] <ricearoni> YOU got a problem with caps lock?
<DosTuMai> [01:10:31] <ricearoni> 1v1 me unicode
<DosTuMai> [01:10:43] <DosTuMai> Yes. It's shouting and the only people that type in all caps usually have issues outwitting door knobs.
<DosTuMai> [01:11:18] <DosTuMai> ricearoni: How about you go fornicate with an electrical outlet? =]
<EriC^^> lol
<DosTuMai> They haven't banned me yet. They obviously like me, despite insulting all of them...
<EriC^^> yup
<DosTuMai> Think me old CBR pumped out just under 190BHP +70 from Nos. <_<
<DosTuMai> I grew up around fast cars & fast bikes, got motor oil & chain grease in my blood. Literally with the latter.
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> always wanted a bike, the roads suck ass here though
<DosTuMai> Where abouts are you from?
<EriC^^> beirut, lebanon
<DosTuMai> Wow, isn't it like, stupidly early in the morning there?
<EriC^^> nah, it's 3am
<DosTuMai> Heh.
<cfhowlett> dang, son!  shouldn't you be sleeping not ircing??
<EriC^^> i dont work
<EriC^^> so, no
<EriC^^> :D
<DosTuMai> Ohnoes, I've been spotted. Took a while for someone to notice.
<EriC^^> you got a pm?
<DosTuMai> Not yet, just waiting for one.
<EriC^^> ricearoni is a super troll
<DosTuMai> Yup, no use trolling him.
<DosTuMai> No, the modern mini is a BMW.
<EriC^^> yeah
<DosTuMai> I'll leave them be for now. Continue tomorrow.
<EriC^^> :D
<DosTuMai> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1XfDBb8toplaV9zZ3FiNnc0TnM
<DosTuMai> Rebooting...
<DosTuMai> Right... It's "sudo kill -9 brain" to sleep, right?
<OerHeks> No command 'brain' found, did you mean:
<OerHeks>  Command 'rain' from package 'bsdgames' (universe)
<OerHeks>  Command 'train' from package 'libtrain-bin' (multiverse)
<OerHeks> brain: command not found
<OerHeks> oer@OerNest:~$
<DosTuMai> Crap. "sudo service brain stop" maybe?
<OerHeks> hehe, service not running
<DosTuMai> fartu@fartu-Aspire-5315:~$ sudo service brain stop
<DosTuMai> [sudo] password for fartu:
<DosTuMai> brain: unrecognized service
<DosTuMai> fartu@fartu-Aspire-5315:~$
<DosTuMai> Okidoki, I just "sudo sleepingpills", that might help. I'm going to lie in bed in a dark room until I don't brain any more. Zaijian~ \o
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/systemd-227-is-a-major-release-that-adds-a-lot-of-awesome-new-features-494014.shtml
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: goooooood moooooorning!!!
<cfhowlett> and you!
<lotuspsychje> support is slow again :p
<lotuspsychje> zzzZZZZzzz
<lotuspsychje> !release
<ubot5`> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<lotuspsychje> 2 weeks to go
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^^
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<OerHeks> Heya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi OerHeks
<DosTuMai> o7
<OerHeks> 3.19.0-31 and 3.13.0-66 problem-day
<EriC^^> ah
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1503842 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1503655
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1503655 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "duplicate for #1503842 Kernel bug in eventpoll_release_file+0x46/0xa0 with 3.13.0-66.107" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1503655 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "Kernel bug in eventpoll_release_file+0x46/0xa0 with 3.13.0-66.107" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> another bug http://www.businesscat.happyjar.com/
<OerHeks> fix that asap
<DosTuMai|Sianz> Odd: Linux fartu-Aspire-5315 3.16.0-50-generic #67~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 2 22:08:53 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<DosTuMai|Sianz> That's probably why I'm not experiencing problems. This laptop is really sensitive to slight bugs.
<EriC^^> 3.16 is a utopic kernel right?
<OerHeks> vivid
<DosTuMai|Sianz> Yus.
<EriC^^> isn't 3.19 vivid?
<EriC^^> you should upgrade to 15.04 DosTuMai|Sianz
<OerHeks> errr i am wrong
<OerHeks> ouch, still on utopia ...
<EriC^^> OerHeks: what do you mean by fix that asap? do you think im a dev or something? :D
 * OerHeks was pointing to businesscat
 * EriC^^ checks the link
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> :D
<OerHeks> sorry, i should not mix real- with personal bugs
<OerHeks> * even if it may affect you too
<DosTuMai|Sianz> Okidoki, wish me luck, I'm upgrading.
<DosTuMai> I thought, go get some eggs, the upgrade will be done. Nope, it's still going...
<EriC^^> :D
<DosTuMai> Anyways, new mic needs testing...
<DosTuMai> It works!
<DosTuMai> Anyone a radio DJ here? I'm recording sweepers.
<EriC^^> cool
<DosTuMai> No, not really. I'm being forced by a rogue AI to record her a sweeper, so thought I'd record more...
<EriC^^> what for
<EriC^^> what's an AI
<DosTuMai> Friends that are DJs. O_o
<EriC^^> what's it stand for?
<DosTuMai> Y'know those, "hi this is [person], and you're listening to [DJ] on [radio station]."
<EriC^^> ah yeah
<DosTuMai> Rogue AI? Artificial Intelligence. It's a joke because DJ Toaster uses a sexy robo-voice.
<EriC^^> oh ok
<EriC^^> sounds like fun
<EriC^^> what kinda music do you like
<DosTuMai> Umm, most? xD
<EriC^^> :D
<DosTuMai> Jazz, swing, rock, metal, dubstep, drum & base, classical, opera, show tunes, prog rock, thrash, melodic rock, trance, Johnny Cash.
<DosTuMai> And then some.
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> any good dubstep you'd recommend?
<DosTuMai> Check out Soundcloud.com FeedMe, obviously Skrillex, LukHash does some good dubstep... Ummmm, so many.
<EriC^^> ok thanks
<DosTuMai> Check out DalaDubz, too. He does some real good tunes.
<EriC^^> thanks
<DosTuMai> Taking. Forever. o_o
<OerHeks> bleh .. stupid kernel update ruins a lot of machines.
<DosTuMai> It's probably going to kill this. xD
<Aphotica> Which kernel?
<OerHeks> hmmm maybe yes
<OerHeks> <OerHeks> 3.19.0-31 and 3.13.0-66 problem-day
<OerHeks> [14:56:00] <EriC^^> ah
<OerHeks> [14:56:48] <OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1503842 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1503655
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1503655 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "duplicate for #1503842 Kernel bug in eventpoll_release_file+0x46/0xa0 with 3.13.0-66.107" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1503655 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "Kernel bug in eventpoll_release_file+0x46/0xa0 with 3.13.0-66.107" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TJ-> Why are those reported against Wily?
<OerHeks> I don't know, ubottu is confusing
<OerHeks> it is duplicate, so affects more than one version, trusty and vivid. not sure if wily is affected too.
<TJ-> Oh, I rememeber this one. Andy merged a bad patch for aufs3
<Aphotica> Waiting for MATE to fix the panel issue. There used to be a subtle border and now it's gone. Looks weird. I wonder if Ubuntu MATE will have it fixed.
<Aphotica> MATE is supposed to be coming to Wayland, too. Though it may get Mir first. I dunno. Depends on Canonical.
<DosTuMai> Just had 2 errors whilst upgrading... make that 6.
<DosTuMai> Bwahahaha.
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<wileee> howdie
<lotuspsychje> hi wilee
<wileee> how is the other half of the world, heh, 1:30 pm here
<wileee> west coast US
<lotuspsychje> 22h29 here :p
<OerHeks> oh, 22:29 here too ..
 * OerHeks looks out of the window
<lotuspsychje> lol
<wileee> legalized cannabis here now, the news showed lines of people at the medical dispensaries, been a week since official
<wileee> lines outside and around the block, lol
 * lotuspsychje runs to the drug store
<OerHeks> When they legalize it, the fun is over.
<lotuspsychje> secret stash :p
<wileee> I missed the fun had n need here.
<wileee> no*
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/false-rumors-about-microsoft-buying-canonical-are-ridiculous-494083.shtml
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> if anyone wanna tryout unity8 live iso: http://news.softpedia.com/news/unity-8-all-you-need-to-know-494057.shtml
<lotuspsychje> nite nite all
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-10-09
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<pauljw> wanted to let everyone that helping  me out the other night know that todays kernel update fixed the boot issues that #107 caused.  thx
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<lotuspsychje> !isitoutyet
<ubot5`> Not yet!
<pauljw> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey pauljw have you been able to fix your kernel issue
<pauljw> i didn't, but an updated kernel this morning took care of it.  :)
<lotuspsychje> ah great
<pauljw> i searhed my logs until my eyeballs were bleeding and couldn't find any thing...
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: you can always tail -f /var/log/syslog in realtime if you like also
<pauljw> ah.. see, I have sooo much to learn, but I'll try to keep that in mind.
<pauljw> does syslog keep a history, as I was unable to access the system at all until i reverted to an earlier kernel, then i assume realtime would be for the kernel that is currently loaded rather than the problematic one.
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: checkout /var/log/...whatever you like
<pauljw> okay, thank lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: would you know what this could mean? <mariogrip> modem subsystem failure reason: FW@wfw_rxagc.c:3284 Assertion (rxlmAllocPtr->wb_used[chainCfg.wb_idx] == 0) fai
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: its the guy from touch, that plays with one+one phones
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: no idea where "wfw_rxagc.c" comes from; it's not kernel and DDG shows 0 hits for that filename
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: thats his paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12723995/
<TJ-> probably in some closed source code on the device
<lotuspsychje> right
<TJ-> Looks like the closed source code is Qualcomm; lots of devices using it have errors reported as "SMSM: Modem SMSM state changed to SMSM_RESET"
<lotuspsychje> lemme search threads on that
<lotuspsychje> join #ubuntu-touch if you wanna follow :p
<TJ-> Typical issue with phones where the application processor is separate from the modem/radio processor
<lotuspsychje_> grmbl
<lotuspsychje_> bloody oerhex lags
<lotuspsychje_> hi BluesKaj found us again :p
<lotuspsychje_> BluesKaj: did you try unity8 iso already?
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, no, I'm a KDE guy, no time for unity
<lotuspsychje> oh right i forgot
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/10/roundup-of-recent-linux-app-updates
<lotuspsychje> good night to all, gaming night here
<lotuspsychje> laterzzz
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-10-10
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<wileee> robot running on unity, http://robohub.org/in-situ-fabricator-an-autonomous-construction-robot/
<ObrienDave> poor robot ;P
<wileee> lol, just watch it and the show the laptop screen
<wileee> watching*
<wileee> I had seen some robot bricklayers lately, was curious what this one did, to much free time here
<lotuspsychje> mupdf is such a nice app
<lotuspsychje> no lags on pdf
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lotuspsychje> hi cfhowlett :p
<lotuspsychje> pretty busy support this morning
<lotuspsychje> !isitoutyet
<ubot5`> Not yet!
<cfhowlett> hey lotuspsychje
<Bashing-om> TJ-: IRT  propernewb. Do you also note " deb http://download.webmin.com/download/repository sarge contrib " Maybe a real mess ?
<TJ-> Bashing-om: I've never had problems with webmin and I deploy it to some complex scenarios. This issue is to do with a custom OVH kernel and missing supporting packages, modules, etc.
<TJ-> That 'factoid' is 10 years old and totally out of date
<Bashing-om> TJ-: K; Just looking over your shoulder .
<TJ-> :) I think the preconfigured dedi server has the OVH packages manually installed. This user has been doing apt prugrge/clean/autoremove etc and I think has caused those to be uninstalled since there's no metapackage keeping them in place
<TJ-> Hopefully apt's history.log will prove that :)
<Bashing-om> TJ-: I did look at the requested outputs... seems the OP has not done house cleaning in some time. Now what he did do was improper .
<TJ-> It's a mess for sure, not helped by the terrible bugs in the Upstart/sysv-init scripts that held us up for a couple of hours
<TJ-> This gets more puzzling every minute ;)
<Bashing-om> Has my interest. glad it is you attempting to puzzle things out . No logs, good luck !
<TJ-> This is the problem when someone (OVH here) decides to replace the distro package management with custom manually installed core boot files
<TJ-> I'm mentally exhausted now
<wileee> you work very hard here, it takes a toll
<wileee> excellent support, all the way through issues
<TJ-> maybe not so much that, as trying to create a virtual simulation in my head that reflects the symptoms of a screwed up system :)
<TJ-> I always want to figure out not just the 'what' but the 'how' so it doesn't happen again
<wileee> heh, I'm a jazz musician I can relate in that way
<TJ-> :D
<wileee> the cause and effect is really important, I can see from your efforts, myself I have to limit this is ability and what I can remember and help.
<wileee> in*
<OerHeks> oh it is saturday, troll night
<OerHeks> :-(
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-10-11
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<TJ-> Urgghh go away, turn out the light!
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> good morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> all ok mate?
<lordievader> Meh, lots of problems.
<lotuspsychje> whats goin on?
<lordievader> virt-manager hangs on connection
<lordievader> Ah, this time it throws an error :)
<lordievader> Besides that I have random connection drop issues.... (Switched my server to Gentoo yesterday)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hows it goin BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> ok, up early, but it's a nice morning. How are you?
<lotuspsychje> fine mate tnx
<lotuspsychje> got my bq 4.5 with touch and its rocknroll :p
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: yowzaaaaaµ
<BluesKaj> what's bq 4.5?
<cfhowlett> nihao!
<cfhowlett> ubuntu phone
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: the spanish ubuntu phone brand
<BluesKaj> hey cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> hey^3
<lotuspsychje> bq aquarius
<BluesKaj> just bought an elcheapo phone, but I'm quite impressed with the stuff it can do
<lotuspsychje> android base?
<lotuspsychje> never heard of it
<BluesKaj> yup, v4.2 jellybean
<BluesKaj> elcheapo = cheap
<lotuspsychje> ah lol
<BluesKaj> it's an expression used in NA
<lotuspsychje> thought it was a brand hahaha
<BluesKaj> actaully the the phone is an Alcatel mini
<lotuspsychje> cool
<BluesKaj> how's the ubuntu bq aquarius ...is it a decent phone for the money?
<lotuspsychje> yes very
<lotuspsychje> im happyly impressed
<BluesKaj> nice
<lotuspsychje> its faster then my nexus7 with touch
<lotuspsychje> and good pic quality
<lotuspsychje> nice elegant phone and not too big
<lotuspsychje> fantastic for my needs
<BluesKaj> yeah the aquaris' look quite impressive, not real costly either
<lotuspsychje> 173 euro with send costs
<lotuspsychje> and got a safe ubuntu multitask phone :p
 * BluesKaj nods
<lordievader> Whoop, things seem to work again.
<lotuspsychje> yayyy
<lotuspsychje> what a few reboots can do haha
<lordievader> Nah, that was a VM acting up ;)
<lordievader> NFS wasn't completely stable, the VM went haywire because of it.
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> ioriaaaaaaa
<ioria> lotuspsychje, long live the Lotus flowers !!!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> ok enough 15.04 issues for me today!
<lotuspsychje> see you all later guys :p
<ioria> lotuspsychje, hi
<lordievader> Forgot the firewall on this VM... :(
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<OerHeks> Hi lotus
<lotuspsychje> hey OerHeks :p
<OerHeks> So how is lotus doing today?
<lotuspsychje> great tnx mate
<lotuspsychje> tweaking my bq phone :p
<lotuspsychje> and filling it with magz
<lotuspsychje> for offline reading
<lotuspsychje> tons of free material on archive.org
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> One of these days i will be able to get an 4.5/5 too
<lotuspsychje> https://archive.org/search.php?query=ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: cool!
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: you dont know wich to choose yet?
<OerHeks> I think i want the 4.5 too, pretty small.
<lotuspsychje> yes the 5 is hd
<OerHeks> the HD5 is hard to get
<OerHeks> * only from BQ itself
<lotuspsychje> couldnt find any dutch site on it
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: but maybe you could send an email to the future?nl and ask if they can get it quicker
<lotuspsychje> Dimensions
<lotuspsychje>     142 x 71 x 8.65 mm
<lotuspsychje> and 4.5: 137 x 67 x 9 mm
<lotuspsychje> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-15-Benchmarks
<lotuspsychje> lets hope wily brings us more happy users
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, "less is better" # i see no impovements ..
<OerHeks> :-(
<lotuspsychje> yeah i think so too
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: for my needs it can do enough
<OerHeks> Sure, i want wily too. still not impressed by those numbers though
<lotuspsychje> oh i thought you still replying on the bq :p
<lotuspsychje> im staying LTS :p
<lotuspsychje> eb0t: welcome
<lotuspsychje> oO
<lotuspsychje> lol at main
<lotuspsychje> wileee: good evening mate
<wileee> morning
<wileee> ;)
<lotuspsychje> it was 15.04 issue day
<wileee> always is lately, released now or shortly?
<lotuspsychje> just 15.04 problems today
<lotuspsychje> on users :p
<wileee> err early here consuming caffeine to bring the brain up, heh, not there yet
<lotuspsychje> !cookie
<ubot5`> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<wileee> mmm sugar rush
<wileee> lotuspsychje, Watched a user yesterday with same graphic setup try to get the right resolution, all intel stuff, should have just worked.
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDustttttttt
<MonkeyDust> my ubuntu display went back to normal, after I uninstalled a few tweak tools
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: what did you test out
<lotuspsychje> wileee: nice, also vivid?
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  Qt4 in unity
<lotuspsychje> ah
<wileee> lotuspsychje, I'm on 14.04 now but both work the same, different user whom had the issue.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<wileee> All I could say was works here, I said nothing, no answer for them.
<lotuspsychje> !usn
<ubot5`> Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about Ubuntu security updates.
<MonkeyDust> USN-2753-1: "We apologize for the inconvenience."... that phrase comes from The hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy... I wonder if they put it there on purpose...
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/oneplus-one-ubuntu-touch-port-now-has-proper-grid-size-494315.shtml
<lotuspsychje> nite nite all
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-10-10
<Bashing-om> !kali
<ubot5> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Bashing-om> Slow Sunday, I am at my end - G Nite
<daftykins> good morning folks
<ducasse> morning daftykins - how are you?
<daftykins> all good here thanks, how's you this morn?
<ducasse> good, thanks. clinging to a big cup of tea :)
<daftykins> ooh nice :> mines already empty and in the dishwasher!
<ducasse> i constantly refill mine, dare not run out :)
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> checking out some skate shoes online right now, they're my preferred weaponry for cycling
 * ducasse does not have a bike, unfortunately
<daftykins> D:
<daftykins> *gasp*
<daftykins> :) ah i love them myself, could never be without
<ducasse> can't afford one i'd actually want, myself.
<daftykins> oh? you lean toward the premium end? :)
<ducasse> well, at least decent medium. i hate crappy bikes, worse than not having one at all imo.
<daftykins> *nod* definitely last longer at the premium end
<ducasse> and *so* much nicer to ride.
<daftykins> yip
<daftykins> my old man has apparently said no to us redoing his 70s bike frame for his 60th birthday, so he wants a mountain bike sorted instead
<daftykins> he's quite fond of my old bike frame, a Marin Nail Trail from 1999 - but every single component on that bike is knackered, so it's not economical to fix up sadly :(
<daftykins> plus it had an ugly mix of rear rim brake and front disc
<ducasse> i was thinking of buying something cheap but decent, but no money now...
<daftykins> i got a 'cheap' secondary bike a bit ago, it was still worth £500+ - it has hydraulic brakes but only Avid Juicy 3s, the difference is night and day versus the Juicy 7 ultimates on my high end bike
<OerHeks> meurning guys
<daftykins> hi sir o/
<OerHeks> I just gave away this old bike https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6885560/2016-fietsje-3.JPG
<OerHeks> ubuntu fan comes to pick him up
<OerHeks> i got him for free too, but the tires are expensive, tubeless
<OerHeks> no i like to ride this baby https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6885560/2016mountainbike.JPG
<daftykins> ooh tubeless, alien territory to me :)
<daftykins> :D so clean!
<OerHeks> downside about mountainbikes is the rain, you'll get a wet behind
<daftykins> mmm, can get yourself a little flap though
<daftykins> wow heavy rain here
<OerHeks> i have one, not attached right now
<daftykins> might get new tires in the post today :O
<daftykins> well, best get the ball rolling on more work i suppose
<ducasse> jesus - i just looked at some bike prices, that was utterly depressing :(
<daftykins> what sort of discipline machines are you looking at?
<OerHeks> I think i am not going to tell you what i paid for my bike, and no, it is not stolen :-D
<ducasse> i'm not sure, that's part of the problem, but everything that looks ok'ish is horribly priced.
<daftykins> well we're all adults - my Specialized Epic Expert was £1,900
<ducasse> yes, that's about a digit too much for me to even consider.
<daftykins> well, it's 8 years old and still hasn't needed the gears touched :>
<daftykins> took that one to Wales for some downhill
<ducasse> at least i saved some money by putting a spare ssd in this laptop instead of getting a new one :)
<daftykins> :D
<ducasse> put a minimal ubuntu install on it, and it's a lot nicer now.
<OerHeks> what size ssd? 32 gb?
<ducasse> 120gb, but it's a really not-very-good kingston.
<OerHeks> oh, my previous ssd ( still have it as spare)  is 60 gb, big enough for a full install
<ducasse> yes, disk space was not the concern here, i want the minimum amount of processes going and taking up memory.
<OerHeks> and i still have 2x2gb ddr2 sodimms, looking for an empty laptop that is worth running
<ducasse> i want to upgrade mine to 8gb, would like to run a few containers.
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> the new Deus Ex game was using 9GB of the 32GB in my new desktop recently
<daftykins> woot the new tires are here \o/
<ducasse> yay :)
<daftykins> i can pop the downhill ones off and give these a spin
<ducasse> i'm waiting for the access point, will probably get here wednesday.
<OerHeks> ducasse, next time you are in NL, bring an empty truck please ...
<OerHeks> :-D
<OerHeks> people trowing desktops, lcd screens, tv's, dvd's away like empty soda cans
<OerHeks> ...what crisis?
<ducasse> here too, it's crazy.
<OerHeks> now i am looking for a blueray player with 5.1 boxes ... i will have it before xmas i hope
<OerHeks> or a galaxy note 7
<ducasse> bright side, i guess :)
<BluesKaj_> howdy folks
<daftykins> \o
<daftykins> hrmm just tried out android pay for the first time in a local supermarket, but it appears the NFC part of this phone does not work...
<daftykins> ok solved it, the NFC antenna isn't meeting the board properly, squeezing my phone case makes it work ;)
<BluesKaj_> Hey daftykins..NFC?
<daftykins> BluesKaj_: near field communication, it's the stuff that android pay and contactless cards work with, also the chip in passports
<daftykins> yesss solved it :D
<daftykins> i put some of my super thin double sided adhesive underneath the connector on the rear casing, works now - https://d3nevzfk7ii3be.cloudfront.net/igi/FffOOXKKNNbCEdx2
<BluesKaj_> oh right ...still use a debit card to pay, guess Im a luddite :-)
<daftykins> yeah mines a debit :> although we've had chip and PIN enforced for years over here of course
<daftykins> you can see the 4 contacts of the NFC area (with the 4 silver circles) at the upper edge
<BluesKaj_> we have a tap option here with the debit card, just place card chip on the reader and itś instant , no fooling with KBs etc on the reader
<OerHeks> hi BluesKaj_
<daftykins> yeah that's the same tech, 'contactless payment' as it's known, however i doubt its' security, so won't be using that
<BluesKaj_> Hi OerHeks
<OerHeks> i disabled that contactless payments on my card, i don't want to be swiped
<OerHeks> and don't want an iron creditcard-case
<daftykins> how'd you do that? wipe it?
<OerHeks> maybe some smart guy invents a machine that scans your pocket
<OerHeks> I can turn it off online
<daftykins> oh neat, i'll have to hassle my bank to employ that
<daftykins> sadly we're the 'offshore' portion of the same banks in the UK, so often can't discuss the accounts over there
<OerHeks> these are funny http://www.boredpanda.com/comedy-wildlife-photography-awards-shortlist-2016/
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> ducasse: this little pretty is going on later - https://www.dropbox.com/s/sen49ig7m3b5fcj/IMG_20161010_140508.jpg?dl=0
<daftykins> ducasse: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/a0gf9g8lz5cefg1/AADh16gt0OnSDwSNc3lP-7Uva?dl=0
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> all done!
<daftykins> suspension needs some work though
<ducasse> daftykins: sweet! :) looks nice :)
<daftykins> ^_^ thanks
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-10-11
<ducasse> morning all
<BluesKaj_> Hi all
<pauljw> hi everyone
<OerHeks> hello guys :-)
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-10-12
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-10-13
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: ! we be here, you be here .. all better now .
<lotuspsychje> hey there Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: all ok on your side of the world?
<Bashing-om> Uh huh .. Got my SSD in .. now will busy for a while installing a new 16.04 .
<lotuspsychje> cool! wich brand Bashing-om ?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: I went with a Samsung 850 EVO 250GB .
<lotuspsychje> nice nice
<lotuspsychje> ssd's and ubuntu are such a great couple
<Bashing-om> My ole ATI card's fan has failed .. box overheats . also got a nVidia EVGA GeForce GT 710 card to replace it !
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<lotuspsychje> my old ati x800 still rocknrolls after all these years
<lotuspsychje> and xenial loves the card aswell
<Bashing-om> So in a short while, I look forward to a whole new experience with this ole box .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: yeah ssd will turbo it
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: dont forget to install preload after, works like a charm
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: preload ?? 1st I am aware .
<lotuspsychje> and some great tweaks for ssd like swappiness=10
<lotuspsychje> !info preload
<ubot5> preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (xenial), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: when your ssd is placed, lemme know we go over it togheter if you like
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: preload does look interesting .. I like ! .. will be a while building 16.04 and getting irssi running on it .
<lotuspsychje> okay tyt
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/10/wire-for-linux-beta-desktop-available
<lotuspsychje> interesting!
<Bashing-om> Putting skype in it's place ( behind us ) ??
<lotuspsychje> yeah alot of issues on skype lately
<lotuspsychje> time for new alternatives
<lotuspsychje> i hoped telegram came with videochat..
<Bashing-om> Boggels the mind what all the technology is comming up with . We can do it .
<lotuspsychje> linux has plenty
<lotuspsychje> laterz guys, breakfast
<ducasse> morning all
<Bashing-om> ducasse: o/ .....
<ducasse> not in bed yet, Bashing-om? :)
<Bashing-om> Headed that way .,. eyes crossing, and mind is a muddle . main is now in good hands .
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ducasse> wb BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi  ducasse
<OerHeks> Hi guys
<ducasse> quiet today, mainly a lot of people asking if 16.10 is out
<BluesKaj> of course, it's the usual
<OerHeks> quiet is good.
<ducasse> OerHeks: +1 on that
<BluesKaj> suppose there's a release party chat setup
<ducasse> BluesKaj: #ubuntu-release-party
<BluesKaj> right
<BluesKaj> it's usually a bit silly ...a so called online party :-)
<BluesKaj> IMO
<OerHeks> Americans call it a dutch party
<OerHeks> grinn
<OerHeks> bring-your-own-iso
<BluesKaj> a friend is very ill and I wasn't able to sleep much ...it's 5AM here, but I'm up anyway
<pauljw> hi everyone
<OerHeks> hi paul
<ducasse> \o pauljw
 * daftykins waves too, having snuck in whilst nobody was watching
<ducasse> daftykins is also wb :)
<daftykins> :D ty
<pauljw> hi ducasse
<pauljw> OerHeks,
<brushdemon> (:DDD)
<daftykins> o0
<xcy> not sure if I'm in the wrong place, but I'm just wondering when 16.10 is going to be released?
<daftykins> yes you're in the wrong place
<daftykins> i already see images up, not sure why the site hasn't changed
 * OerHeks is seeding iso's already
<xcy> found the .torrent... thanks
<daftykins> xcy: bear in mind life is better on LTS releases though.
<xcy> how is it better?
<daftykins> supported longer, because as the name implies it's a Long Term Support release.
<ducasse> a do-release-upgrade every 6 months is the perfect tempo for me, personally
<nacc> ducasse: ack, it's good for many; but also bad for many more (IMO), based upon the number of people that come into #ubuntu saying -- why can't i upgrade my EOL version :)
<daftykins> i think people try to claim upgrades go well, but i don't believe in them whatsoever, i bring up machines in parallel with a clean install then migrate their tasks over once they're confirmed working
<ducasse> nacc: absolutely, and i fully get that. that tempo is also one of the main reasons i use ubuntu instead of something else.
<xcy> I'm not running this on a server...
<nacc> daftykins: it all depends, which is probably the biggest issue. I have one box i've upgraded since 8.04 to current
<xcy> I've been using Ubuntu since 8.04.
<daftykins> nacc: sounds horrible
<nacc> daftykins: well, I imagine it would be; except I rarely (maybe only at the very beginning, when I didn't know as well and upgraded too early) had any issues
<ducasse> i kind of hope this upgrade fails, as i'm curious how well btrfs snapshot rollback works :)
<OerHeks> why would it fail ? ow btrfs, not zfs?
<ducasse> OerHeks: i was just joking :) why btrfs? because zfs is not supported for /, and this desktop is non-critical for me.
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<ducasse> good afternoon lotuspsychje :)
<lotuspsychje> hey there ducasse
<daftykins> \o
<lotuspsychje> hey hey daftykins :p
<daftykins> ^_^
<lotuspsychje> playing with http://iconmonstr.com/collections/
<lotuspsychje> grab those i will use and mail them to my admin
<daftykins> :>
<lotuspsychje> !yakkety
<ubot5> Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the release notes at https://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/10/download-ubuntu-16-10-new-features
<daftykins> all the cool kids use LTS ;)
<lotuspsychje> they sure do :p
<lotuspsychje> anyone know howto list only snaps in ubuntu software?
<daftykins>  < imexil> Hi, just tried to run upgrade to 16.10 and I'm getting "Your python install is corrupted. Please fix
<daftykins>                 the '/usr/bin/python' symlink." from the update-manager. I've already tried "apt install --reinstall
<daftykins>                 python" (and python3) but nothing helped. Any other suggestions?
<daftykins> first victim
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> http://www.datamation.com/open-source/7-mistakes-new-linux-users-make.html
<daftykins> ooh that's an amusing title
<lotuspsychje> heh
<daftykins> Krita o0 not heard of that one
<lotuspsychje> !info krita
<ubot5> krita (source: calligra): pixel-based image manipulation program for the Calligra Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.9.7-0ubuntu12 (xenial), package size 7975 kB, installed size 31997 kB
<lotuspsychje> also as a snap
<lotuspsychje> welcome
<Mkll> Hi.
<lotuspsychje> Mkll: wich issue did you hear about mint?
<Mkll> That it was insecure compared to other distros based on Debian
<Mkll> or Ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> Mkll: there were recently mint iso's hacked so i read
<daftykins> yep
<Mkll> That problem has been solved already, but people are still quick to disregard Mint as a viable choice because they "hold critical security updates"
<daftykins> there's just no point running Mint.
<lotuspsychje> Mkll: i wouldnt touch mint neither
<lotuspsychje> but many swear by it...thats the people's choice of freedom right
<Mkll> But Mint uses Ubuntu for its updates and repos, so isn't it just as safe as Ubuntu spins
<lotuspsychje> Mkll: best case is to test distro's yourself and compare what you like best?
<daftykins> Mkll: no
<daftykins> Mint holds back security updates
<Mkll> Couldn't I use apt?
<daftykins> for what...
<daftykins> just don' run Mint, it's simple
<lotuspsychje> Mkll: vanilla ubuntu rescued many users life indeed :p
<lotuspsychje> Mkll: your in the ubuntu channels, so we strongly advice ubuntu
<Mkll> Well anyway
<daftykins> you won't get very good community help with Mint
<Mkll> is Xubuntu or Ubuntu Mate lighter.
<Mkll> Which one is lighter*
<daftykins> about the same i think
<ducasse> Mkll: one reason some of us dislike mint is because they provide poor support (compared to ubuntu), so their users often use ubuntu channels. which is problematic, as mint changes things.
<Mkll> I install Lubuntu on netbooks, but I want to choose something lighter then Unity and prettier then LXDE for a main OS.
<daftykins> are you honestly talking about netbooks even now?
<daftykins> because nothing will run well on them, they need to be retired.
<Mkll> When I say netbooks, I also include older laptops from 2003.
<lotuspsychje> Mkll: try lubuntu 16.04, works like a charm
<dax> Xubuntu
<daftykins> it has to be a netbook to be called a netbook ;)
<lotuspsychje> dax: can you change !unity8 trigger to 16.10 now instead of the lxc test method?
<dax> !unity8
<ubot5> Unity8 is the next Unity Desktop running on Mir. It is already used on the smartphones running ubuntu-touch (!touch) and can be tested on the Desktop with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC
<dax> lotuspsychje: just changing "with https://whatever" to "in 16.10"?
<lotuspsychje> dax: unity8 should be default now in 16.10 at login
<ducasse> no, it's not.
<lotuspsychje> but not yet ready
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: howso?
<lotuspsychje> i mean default to test?
<ducasse> not the default session, if that was what you meant.
<lotuspsychje> yes your right
<lotuspsychje> but you can choose it right?
<lotuspsychje> no extra things to install to login unity8
<ducasse> i think so, but i haven't installed from the desktop images in a long time tbh
<lotuspsychje> dax: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/10/unity-8-desktop-session-ubuntu-1610
<dax> so the change I said above works?
<lotuspsychje> dax: yes on desktop 16.10
<dax> !-unity8
<ubot5> unity8 has no aliases - added by k1l_ on 2016-02-24 22:07:03 - last edited by dax on 2016-02-24 22:08:48
<dax> !unity8 =~ s/with.*$/in 16.10 by selecting it on the login screen/
<lotuspsychje> cool
<dax> oh. right. not ubottu. sigh.
<dax> !unity8
<ubot5> Unity8 is the next Unity Desktop running on Mir. It is already used on the smartphones running ubuntu-touch (!touch) and can be tested on the Desktop in 16.10 by selecting it on the login screen
<daftykins> lots of bots and lots of channels :)
<lotuspsychje> tnx dax
<dax> np
<lotuspsychje> think nobody will mess with 14.04 and the lxc method anymore now yakkety released
<lotuspsychje> !17.04
<lotuspsychje> :p
<dax> hehe
<lotuspsychje> bit more patient
<lotuspsychje> codename will be born when exactly?
<daftykins> usually takes a few days doesn't it?
<lotuspsychje> XX
<ducasse> yes, it's usually announced within a couple of days after a release
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !info gthumb
<ubot5> gthumb (source: gthumb): image viewer and browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.4.3-1 (xenial), package size 914 kB, installed size 3378 kB
<lotuspsychje> laterz guys, movietime
<ducasse> ok, enjoy lotuspsychje!
<lotuspsychje> laterzz
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-10-14
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Hoz your nouveau skills ? Got some time to talk a thing over ?
<OerHeks> Whats up, Bashing-om ?
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Well I swapped out my old ATI card for a nice new nVidia GT 710 . Tried to boot up my core install of 14.04 .. and much to my consternation ,, nope ! .. messed about a bit ,, and 16.04 has no problem with that card . All day long messing about .. and seems 14.04 (3.13 kernel ) does not support this Kepler chipset . So, my next thought is to go with HWE and install the xenial kernel . BUT would rather see what can be done to make
<OerHeks> according to http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/97474/en-us you would need the 361 or up
<OerHeks> try the driver ppa ? https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=trusty
<OerHeks> boot, ctrl alt f2, login, add ppa, update, and install 361 ( i think)
<OerHeks> sudo ubuntu-drivers list # would give a list after adding the ppa, and choose
<OerHeks> ( maybe sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall  does it automatic )
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Yeah .. had that though also to install the 367 version driver .. and with my minimal install .. the Nvidia driver wanted to install a BUNCH of other stuff . 57 new packages ! .. Well I like my system as is minimal . so do not think I want the proprietary driver ( shucks - was a good thought ) .
<OerHeks> oh, does it pull in that much ?
<Bashing-om> I wish I had copied it off ! .. I was some kind of amazed at what all it was going to pull in . what I took to be off the wall stuff that I sure did not want .
<OerHeks> you can do it again with ' apt-get install --dry-run '
<OerHeks> it does not install, just shows the list
<Bashing-om> It took me several hours- looking at this and installing that -  to realize the likely issue was that the hardware was just too new ..and there was no open source driver .
<OerHeks> too new :-(
<Bashing-om> K. will install the PPA once more and show ya .
<Bashing-om> Too new for 3.13  is what I presently think . And the course of least resistence - and the less learning - is HWE .
<OerHeks> not sure there is HWE for 14.04.5 ... as xenial is released
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: See what I  mean : http://termbin.com/gj1m . And I an fairly certain I can upgrade the base 3.13 kernel with enableing HWE and get the xenial kernel and X stack .
<OerHeks> oink ... that is insane
<OerHeks> you might as wel install 16.04 with --no-install-recommends
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: My thouhgt too ! .. My nice lovable minimal install .. that I am infatuated with -performs like a dream .. would be shot all to pieces !
<OerHeks> ( from mini-iso)
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Well .. yeah .. that is the next on my list .. Got that SSD in here also . and will start on getting the SSD prepared to build a minimal 16.04 . But going to keep 14.04 'till I am comforable with the 16.04 .
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> 16.04 is not that different, with nvidia
<Bashing-om> Oh, once I get started, will not take that long .. just not too sure how long setting up irssi is going to take .
<OerHeks> I wish you succes, i am off to bed
<Bashing-om> K .. sleep well .
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> good morning everyone
<lotuspsychje> morning ducasse
<ducasse> hiya lotus, how are you today?
<lotuspsychje> great here
<lotuspsychje> working day today
<lotuspsychje> you?
<ducasse> fine thanks, enjoying a big cup of tea and waking up
<lotuspsychje> great :p
<ducasse> when do you start work?
<lotuspsychje> 11
<lotuspsychje> till closedown kitchen
<lotuspsychje> around 19h30 weekends
<ducasse> long days?
<lotuspsychje> bartenders are working longer
<lotuspsychje> till 22h
<lotuspsychje> i can close kitchen and go home
<ducasse> it will be worse when your business get going, and you just run from one job to the next :-p
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: still waiting less hours/week like they promised
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: but they forming a new guy atm, so good news
<ducasse> they finally found someone? good for you :)
<lotuspsychje> yeah a 4th cook
<ducasse> i don't remember if i asked, have you found a host for your webshop? how are you handling that?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: website almost done, icons need to change and need to add items
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: lotuscomputers.be
<lotuspsychje> payments system goes over https
<ducasse> looking good
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<lotuspsychje> icons will change to attribution free ones
<ducasse> what does 'herbron uw computer' mean?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: it means resource your computer
<lotuspsychje> or back to the source
<lotuspsychje> like you go to a wellness
<lotuspsychje> refreshing
<ducasse> aha, nice
<lotuspsychje> meaning ill give the computers a second, ubuntu life :p
<ducasse> :)
<lotuspsychje> not always need to buy a new one
<ducasse> absolutely not, as i recently found out when i put a spare ssd in my laptop :)
<lotuspsychje> yeah that will be the upgrade section
<lotuspsychje> pro 850 ssd + ubuntu upgrade
<lotuspsychje> and ram upgrades aswell
<lotuspsychje> i also ordered 50 usb sticks with website logo
<ducasse> why not just the 850 evo?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: the pro gets 10 years warranty
<lotuspsychje> its more expensive i know
<lotuspsychje> but i want stable rocksolid systems on lts
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: the 850 pro getting hammered on servers without fails
<lotuspsychje> with many plug it in for desktop use aswell
<ducasse> i understand the warranty thing, i just didn't see the need myself - got 2x 850 evo.
<lotuspsychje> thats just fine aswell
<lotuspsychje> it probably will endure a lifetime aswell
<ducasse> works really well, good performance. i expect them to last 'long enough' :)
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> for customers its nice to hear their hardware will last long
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/product/consumer/850evo.html
<lotuspsychje> 5 years for the evo one
<lotuspsychje> plenty :p
<ducasse> i know, i don't expect to be using it much longer anyway. hopefully i'll have new m.2 drives by then :)
<lotuspsychje> wich ones did you order
<ducasse> i have a 250 for /, containers and vms, and a 500 for /home
<lotuspsychje> nice
<ducasse> everything else lives on the zfs server
<lotuspsychje> :p
<ducasse> nfs <3
<lotuspsychje> movies music?
<lotuspsychje> i got a mede8er mediaplayer
<lotuspsychje> can be used as NAS also
<lotuspsychje> plays every codec in the house
<ducasse> nice, i use an rpi2 with kodi, was thinking of getting a wetek box or something similar
<lotuspsychje> whats a wetek?
<ducasse> it's a media player with openelec (or probably libreelec now)
<lotuspsychje> cool
<ducasse> they sponsor openelec (or sponsored, not sure if openelec is still alive)
<lotuspsychje> http://wetek.com/product/wetek-play2
<lotuspsychje> look neat!
<ducasse> nice enough, all i really want is a lightweight linux with kodi, optical out and a remote
<lotuspsychje> http://www.mede8er.eu/en/
<lotuspsychje> i got this
<lotuspsychje> but just plays local/nas no webstuff
<ducasse> jesus christ, see all their domains at the bottom of the page :-D
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys breakfast
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
<OerHeks> hi BluesKaj_
<BluesKaj_> Hi OerHeks
<OerHeks> seeding 18 gb down, 45 gb up :-D
<OerHeks> (over night)
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<OerHeks> hi pauljw
<OerHeks> :-)
<pauljw> hey OerHeks :)
<BluesKaj> Hi pauljw, OerHeks , so did the upgrade to YY go well ?
<OerHeks> BluesKaj, i cannot update :-(
<OerHeks> hi hi .... still seeding, 18 gb down, 49,63 gb up
<BluesKaj> I have a messed up systemd/sddm login, gotta use upstart
<BluesKaj> but this began a week ago or so ..think it was the new kernel version
<pauljw> hi BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> grey, wet and cool here this morning , supposed to clear and warm up this aft
<pauljw> about the same here.
<BluesKaj> leaves are turning
<pauljw> :) this is my favorite season, our leaves are slowly turning but i'm afraid they'll fall before a full color change.
<pauljw> i really need to get up on the roof and clean the gutters before we get any rain.
<BluesKaj> yeah some years the oak trees are a fanatstic bright yellow, other years they're just bown..kind of in between this year
<BluesKaj> err fantastic
<OerHeks> after spring this time is the most beautifull time of the year with changing colours
<pauljw> :)
<pauljw> well, places to go, people to see...  bbl. :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-discuss to: Welcome to #ubuntu-discuss. This is a channel for high quality on-topic non-support discussions about Ubuntu | Non Ubuntu stuff to #ubuntu-offtopic or the relevant other channel | We follow the CoC at all times here | No ranting here please | Ubuntu for  Phones discussion has moved to #ubuntu-touch
<tsimonq2> argh
<tsimonq2> I'm removing the annoying "
<tsimonq2> I dragged and it didn't like me
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-discuss to: Welcome to #ubuntu-discuss. This is a channel for high quality on-topic non-support discussions about Ubuntu | Non Ubuntu stuff to #ubuntu-offtopic or the relevant other channel | We follow the CoC at all times here | No ranting here please | Ubuntu for Phones discussion has moved to #ubuntu-touch
<tsimonq2> Better
<tsimonq2> It's probably not visible by /topic because it's a string?
 * tsimonq2 shrugs
<tsimonq2> whatever
<tsimonq2> I'm happy now. :P
<OerHeks> Oh ..
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-10-15
<Bashing-om> Guys, How can one verify that a "minimal" intall .iso is 64 bit ? I got my SSD put in all fine good and dandy -, and installed what I thought was 64 bit .. nope turned out to be 32 bit ! I can not find a way to get to a terminal in the minimal installer to find out the architchure. Is there some way to know the architechure prior to installing ? ( a new .iso downloaded )
<tsimonq2> I'm not sure that'
<tsimonq2> *that's a simple answer
<tsimonq2> although I'd like to see what the answer is when found
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: Uh Huh .. Not a somple thing .. some way to extract the .iso and a file we can read to know if it is a 64 bit installer ? or other means ?
<tsimonq2> Like I said, I don't know it's that simple
<tsimonq2> I've poked around, I don't know where one would find that
<Ben64> md5sum mini.iso, google resulting hash
<tsimonq2> oh good idea
<Bashing-om> Ben64: Oh ,, that is good idea ! .. ( though the hash matched on the download page for a supposed 64 bit installer ) - It is possible I goofed that 1st download up .
<Bashing-om> Guys, every thing I look at hash wise says I have the 64 bit version - thanks for the hint Ben64 .. I will burn it and install again again - tomorrow .
<Ben64> i think they need to have better names than mini.iso
<Bashing-om> Ben64: Yeah .. I can now accept that I mis clicked on my 1st .iso download and got a 32 bit version .. rather than the desired 64 bit . The good thing about the day I know my new SSD is doable ( old Phoenix bios and afraid to push for GPT support ) .
<ducasse> morning all
<OerHeks> yay, 90 Gb https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6885560/90gb.png
<ducasse> OerHeks: your isp must love you :)
<OerHeks> FUP, i contacted them, it is oke.
<OerHeks> i noticed lubuntu is more populair now
<OerHeks> but wait until monday for the real top10
<ducasse> for older computers, i would think. must be a lot of them around that people want to get more use out of.
<OerHeks> (maybe these numbers are wild, but the best i can tell)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ducasse> \o
<OerHeks> :-)
<daftykins> hey folks :)
<daftykins> ducasse: i've been doing my latest soldering project yesterday and today :D
<daftykins> just going to play with youtube video editing to see if i can mock the before and afters together
<ducasse> daftykins: yay :) what did you do?
<daftykins> are you familiar with the Sega Game Gear handheld game device? my parents unearthed it recently so i decided to invest some money and time in its' repair :)
<ducasse> yes, i remember that. never had one, though.
<daftykins> well this little guy had ceased functioning at some point over the years, probably whilst in storage for so long... but it's known to be that the capacitors were cheap, so a quick <£4 ebay purchase and i had myself the latest task :D
<daftykins> i'm starting to be a bit of a capacitor fiend
<ducasse> hehehe :)
<daftykins> i was starting to have my doubts last night as i had already done maybe 10+ before i had to go out for a meal with friends, by which point nothing had changed at all
<daftykins> but murphys law... last couple on the main board went in and *bam* fixed :) then the last two on the audio daughterboard and woot the volume was up to max again :D
<daftykins> pauljw: \o
<pauljw> hi daftykins :)
<daftykins> hi sir!
<daftykins> just telling the tale of my latest soldering success ^_^
<pauljw> cool
<pauljw> tj would be sooo proud
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> possibly squeamish at my corner cutting, but yeah maybe :D
<daftykins> ooh excellent video nicely edited, i'll share once it's ready...
<pauljw> :)
<daftykins> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufYogr5sv7Q
<EriC^^> hey daftykins
<daftykins> hey there! how're things, EriC^^ ?
<EriC^^> good you?
<daftykins> all the better for another electronics/soldering success :D yep all well here ta
<EriC^^> :D
<pauljw> hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi pauljw :)
<solasoul> hello everyone
<daftykins> hrmm such brief visitors
<OerHeks> hello. here is your money. bye.
<OerHeks> i love those
<EriC^^> daftykins: how was your visit to the states?
<daftykins> good thanks, though very tiring :>
<EriC^^> was it your first visit to the states?
<daftykins> nah about third trip this time - been to a few spots in the north-east back in 2011, then coast to coast roadtrip with friends in 2012
<EriC^^> cool
<daftykins> it's almost like i have a tickbox list of the states :>
<EriC^^> hehe
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-10-16
<nicomachus> new bot in the channel?
<nicomachus> or a rogue one?
<SonikkuAmerica> nicomachus: Huh? Where?
<nicomachus> pimpbot
<nicomachus> seems to just do descriptions of links.
<nicomachus> gone now.
<nicomachus> but it's there in scrollback if you're got it
<nicomachus> you've*
<nicomachus> 19:26 < pimpbot> [ X/Config/Input - Ubuntu Wiki ] - wiki.ubuntu.com
<EriC^^> hey Bashing-om
<EriC^^> how's it going?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Recooperating ! .. I got a new nVidia card .. too new for open source support in 14.04 - took me a while to finger that out .. and a 256 Gig SSD, have 16.04 installed and presently tweak´n away . How much fun have you been having ?
<EriC^^> awesome!
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Was a lesson well learned trying to get a open source driver to install that does not exist !!
<EriC^^> hehe
<EriC^^> i got a nice new laptop, pretty happy with it except for the keyboard just a little
<EriC^^> laptops have such low keys (some of them anyways)
<EriC^^> my old one had good key travel
<EriC^^> also need to work on the car a little!
<Bashing-om> At the time .. when I tried to boot up when the card was swapped out ( black screen ) jad me wondering if the card was compatible with my ole mother board .
<EriC^^> which card is it?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: a GT 710 ) low end budget ... on 14.04 even with the vesa driver it is impressive .
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> did you try 16.10 anywhere yet?
<EriC^^> i usually download the iso and put it in a vm when the releases come out
<EriC^^> haven't done so with yakkety yet :D
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Not yet .. I swapped a spinner out for the SSD, may be a while re-arranging to install any other OS . Think I may keep the SSD as stand alone (primary ) .
<EriC^^> cool
<Bashing-om> speaking of cars .. had my share of fixing on cars here lately ... drive belt, radiator, thermostat, water pump .. and on the daughterś car the starter . :))
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: I still use an old mechanical keyboard .. cause I too like that key travel .. and my fingers seem to fit pretty good .
<EriC^^> nice
<EriC^^> yeah the key travel is nice!
<EriC^^> i'm getting a little more used to this one but it feels "wrong"
<Bashing-om> Well .. that is about the way I feel about 16.04 and xfce 4.12. But I will get used to it .. hey though I still miss release 10.04 !
<EriC^^> hehe
<ducasse> morning all
<EriC^^> morning ducasse
<ducasse> hi EriC^^ - how are you today? :)
<EriC^^> good thanks, yourself? :)
<Bashing-om> ducasse: o/ .
<ducasse> fine, thanks :) a bit tired, was to a late-night theatre last night and saw dracula - awesome stuff :)
<ducasse> hi Bashing-om :)
<EriC^^> cool
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Dracula - on stage or film ?
<ducasse> on stage. really creepy use of light and sound etc.
<EriC^^> booting into windows! brb
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Wonderful . A great experience I bet. Been a long time since I had an opportunity .
<ducasse> it was, went with my cousin, she was absolutely scared stiff :) what about you Bashing-om - finishing up for the night?
<Bashing-om> ducasse: considering closing down .. Got 16.04 minimal installed onto that new SSD today and think´n bout what all yet I have not done .
<ducasse> Bashing-om: nice! just reinstalled my laptop with an ssd and minimal 16.10, will be upgrading the desktop today. the server will stay on 16.04.
<Bashing-om> Well, we got to learn 16.04 systemd .. sooner is better than later .
<ducasse> Bashing-om: if you go the the systemd freedesktop.org site, there's a link called 'systemd for administrators', a nice introductory series.
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Mir available as an option on 16.10 ? (yet ?)
<ducasse> Bashing-om: as an option, but of no interest to me :)
<Bashing-om> Yeah, I am pretty happy wuth X as it is !
<ducasse> aiui, they are aiming for stable unity8 in 17.10, with possible default in 18.04...
<ducasse> i'm staying with x, though.
<SonikkuAmerica> Bashing-om: Personally, I'd prefer something that ran on Wayland. :) Especially as someone with Intel GPU hardware
<Bashing-om> Wellll .. TBH .. if I had my druthers, we still be doing initate with initab . Worked and was easy to understand .
<ducasse> SonikkuAmerica: i've been trying out sway (i'm an i3 user), actually works pretty well.
<SonikkuAmerica> Cool
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm a GNOME user, and Wayland adds an interestingly useful dimension to how it works
<ducasse> yes, i was actually considering installing gnome just so i can try the wayland session :)
<SonikkuAmerica> In 3.22 Wayland is the default for most distros
<ducasse> interesting.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<daftykins> \o
<OerHeks> 92+35 gb torrent upload sofar, 1. lubuntu i386 2. ubuntu amd64 3. lubuntu amd64 ...
<Bashing-om> nicomachus: Hey ! I am hopeful that the installation of "gksu" resolves this situation . keyrings and libs also installed !
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-10-09
<oo> quit
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey hey ducasse
<ducasse> \o lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> pretty silent in main
<ducasse> i see that. it will pick up in a couple of hours...
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: https://puri.sm/shop/librem-5/
<lotuspsychje> 1.3 lol
<ducasse> how long left?
<lotuspsychje> 14 days
<lotuspsychje> looks like thats gonna b a winner
<lotuspsychje> https://pureos.net/
<lotuspsychje> gnome3 & wayland huh..
<ducasse> hope so, i'd love to see them actually 'get born'
<lotuspsychje> yeah me too
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<lotuspsychje> how are you?
<lordievader> Doing good here
<lotuspsychje> https://puri.sm/posts/tag/pureos/page/2/
<lordievader> How are you
<lotuspsychje> interesting stuff
<ducasse> morning lordievader
<lotuspsychje> im fine lordievader new workweek here
<ducasse> started new job yet?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: yep last week
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: indeed
<lotuspsychje> fantastic hours
<lordievader> Time for coffee
<lotuspsychje> enjoy lordievader
<lotuspsychje> Say goodbye to proprietary BIOSes, say hello to coreboot
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: how do you like it so far?
<lotuspsychje> https://www.coreboot.org/
<ducasse> yeah, if coreboot would actually be useful :)
<lotuspsychje> very nice ducasse their friendly, less hours, more pvt time
<ducasse> good cow-orkers?
<lordievader> Thanks
<lordievader> Nice strong coffee
<lotuspsychje> yeah ducasse were only with 4
<lotuspsychje> small restaurant
 * ducasse finds the biscuits
 * lotuspsychje always drinks with milk & sugar
<lotuspsychje> otherwise its like patatoes without salt
<ducasse> can't drink coffee myself, stick to tea or coke for my caffeine
<lotuspsychje> aha
<lotuspsychje> speaking of..going to breakfast too
<ducasse> enjoy, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> tnx :p
<jink> 'sup, kids?
<ducasse> \o
<ducasse> lordievader: do you know of any lossless audio formats that are better than flac?
<ducasse> 'better' as in 'more space-saving', for example
<jink> http://wiki.hydrogenaud.io/index.php?title=Lossless_comparison
<ducasse> interesting - thanks.
<lordievader> ducasse: I usually rip in flac. Haven't really looked at other formats.
<lordievader> It is not like space is really an issue for me.
<ducasse> it isn't for me either, really, i was mostly just wondering what was best supported etc.
<ducasse> and now i have a fair idea, thanks to jink and that excellent pointer :)
<jink> :P
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<BluesKaj> hey pauljw
<pauljw> hi BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> I see the Cheifs are 5-0 :)
<pauljw> really, that's awesome.  Greenbay fan here, good game yesterday.
<BluesKaj> yeah, it was , i like GB as well
<BluesKaj> Rodgers is a great QB
<pauljw> My wife has a t-shirt that says "I have two favorite NFL teams, Greenbay and any team that beats Minnesota." or something like that...
<BluesKaj> never cared fro the cowboys since landry was the coach
<pauljw> :)
<BluesKaj> think NE is beginning to show some cracks on both sides of the ball , time for Brady to retire after this season before he gets hurt badly
<DArqueBishop> I'd be less annoyed about the Chiefs win if Watt hadn't been injured.
<BluesKaj> I'm sorry I missed that game
<pauljw> yeah, it always bothers me when they play too long.  quit while you can still do other things, like walk...
<BluesKaj> hehe :-)
<BluesKaj> think Brady's ego needs to be fed daily like a coal furnace...he has an unusual competitive streak in him
<BluesKaj> more so than most
<BluesKaj> ok , stuff to do for a few mns ...testing wayland
<BluesKaj> running  wayland session on kde/plasma with the nouveau open source driver for nvidia, but the desktop is pretty shaky when trying to run some regular/normal features like virtual desktops and and adding widgets to the panel
<pauljw> are you seeing improvement along the way in wayland, BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> pauljw, not yet, however wayland supposedly brings the gpu drivers closer to the bare metal than X11 so to speak
<BluesKaj> it works quite well on ubuntu gnome 3 (not my fav DE ). I tried ubuntu gnome with wayland yesterday for a few hrs, very stable, but it's stil gnome
<ducasse> wayland still lacks some quite essential things
<BluesKaj> for sure
<ducasse> pushing it to users is good in the way that it gets more testers, though
<ducasse> but making it default? not sure that is such a good move.
<BluesKaj> the wayland implementation in ubuntu/gnome 3 is far ahead of kde/plasma and nvidia, but it'll eventually catch up in time, but it's gonna take a while
<BluesKaj> users with amd gpus have better wayland support than nvidia
<BluesKaj> intel also has decent wayland support
<ducasse> wayland has worked really well for me with intel gpu - no graphics issues, but there are plenty of other issues - i'm not switching to it full-time for a while yet.
<EriC^^> evening everyone
<ducasse> \o EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey ducasse how are you? :)
<ducasse> good, thanks - and you? :)
<EriC^^> good, thanks :)
<BluesKaj> Hey EriC^^, ducasse
<pauljw> hi EriC^^
<ducasse> \o BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> ducasse, I'm running a wayland session right now and it's quite bare bones :-)
<BluesKaj> of course networking etc is fine but lots of desktop features are missing
<pauljw> is wayland planned to be the default for 18.xx? or is it still unknown.
<BluesKaj> pauljw, it's default on Ubuntu/gnome3 17.10 Artful afaik
<pauljw> ah, okay.  i don't mess with anything other than the lts versions.  probably should setup a vm and play with it a bit.
<EriC^^> hi pauljw BluesKaj :)
<pauljw> :)
<BluesKaj> there;s a live usb image that runs it exclusively https://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=rebeccablackos
<BluesKaj> wonder how well weston would works as a compositor on kde/plasma
<ducasse> you would need to rewrite it to support all the kde stuff, the compositor contains what we think of as the wm.
<ducasse> so if you switch the compositor you also switch the main bits of the desktop
<BluesKaj> yeah kwin seems to work well enough until more devel is done to accomadate the missing features
<ducasse> got to run, bbiab
<pauljw> later...
<oerheks> i really like the 'ubuntu got outdated software' dudes
<oerheks> especially if they run 12.40 HAHAHAHAHA
<BluesKaj> hi oerheks your joke went right over my head :-)
<oerheks> sorry for that :-(
<oerheks> why do people want rolling releases .. do they know what it asks from development/testers?
<BluesKaj> don't be sorry
<pauljw> no oerheks, they're clueless.  they just want the latest and greatest and they want it NOW!!
<pauljw> then they want you to fix all the problems that go with it
<BluesKaj> there's nothing advantageous about rolling releases IME
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<pauljw> well, I've used one that was well done and it is nice to only need to keep regular updates and always be at the latest version.
<pauljw> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hi pauljw
<pauljw> how have you been lotuspsychje?
<lotuspsychje> great here pauljw and you?
<pauljw> good here, too. thanks
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> what's up?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: just got home from work, chillin & eating on irc
<EriC^^> cool
<BluesKaj> oops wayland just crashed the desktop leaving me with konversation and a black background
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: artful?
<lotuspsychje> i cant get rid of the lag/animations/windows buttons gone bug on gnome/wayland
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: :) ! .. Did not expect you to still be on the channel; pleasant surprise .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: new work, more pvt time yay
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Come on Lotus ComPuters !
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Lotus Computers - at a hundred orders a week yet ?
<lotuspsychje> nooo :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Well - we got work to do then :)
<lotuspsychje> have a nice1 guys tv time :p
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-10-10
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> morning all
<ducasse> hi, lordievader - all well?
<lordievader> Doing good here, how are you?
<ducasse> just got up, -5°C and frost on the ground
<lordievader> -5 O.O
<lordievader> Brrr
<ducasse> just about to see if cat wants to go out or not >:-)
<lordievader> In that cold I hope he decides to stay indoors.
<ducasse> she went outside for about 2 minutes, never got beyond the windowsill :)
<ducasse> ugh, i was hoping winter wasn't coming this early, but it's been really cold lately. about 5-6 months of fun ahead :-/
<Bashing-om> Location: Heber Springs, AR ~ Cond: 70°F (21°C), Scattered Clouds ~ Atmo: 94%, 7.0 mi (11.3 km), 29.94 in (1014 mb) ~ Wind: 0 mph (0 km/h), N, N/A°F (N/A°C) ~ Time: 1:15
<ducasse> 21°? hrmph... :-p
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Is doable :)
<ducasse> it's supposed to rain maybe later today, but certainly tomorrow - that will be hilarious...
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Uh Uh .. nothing fun about ice !
<ducasse> aiui you're not required to have winter tires until nov 1st, which makes it even funnier :)
<Bashing-om> Well,,, 'Nuf \o
<EriC^^> morning everyone
<ducasse> morning EriC^^ - all well?
<EriC^^> hey ducasse :) yup, yourself?
<ducasse> all right here, *really* cold this morning, though. frost on the ground and -5°
<EriC^^> wow
<EriC^^> it's starting to rain here as well, it's raining and it's warm and humid at the same time
<brunch> wew librem reached the crowdfunding goal
<brunch> it looks like the project won't be as ambitious as the ubuntu phone, so maybe it succeeds!
 * brunch crosses fingers
<ducasse> \o/
 * ducasse is suitably impressed
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ducasse> \o BluesKaj, all going well?
<BluesKaj> Hi ducasse, yes, fine here, and you?
<oerheks> :-)
<ducasse> good here, arranged to have a new stove delivered on thursday - mine broke down in the middle of making dinner on sunday :-/
<oerheks> ohhhh .. raw pizza
<ducasse> took 50 minutes to make eggs + bacon, and neither was edible :)
<BluesKaj> ducasse, maybe the elemnt just needed to be changed  :-)
<BluesKaj> element even
<BluesKaj> anyway , gonna try plasma 5.11
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<BluesKaj> hi pauljw
<pauljw> hey BluesKaj :)
<tgm4883> nacc: this is starting to feel like a homework question
<nacc> tgm4883: yep
<tgm4883> EriC^^ prefers to give a man a fish
<Bashing-om> Learn the nature of white space -- hummm ?? homework .
<EriC^^> more like meet awk it's useful, fishing exercise ;)
<oerheks> tgm4883, .. wait, you did his homework :-D
<oerheks> i left after suggesting grepping stuff
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-10-11
<lotuspsychje> morning guys
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: awake?
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<Bashing-om> wb ducasse :)
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje, Bashing-om - all well with you guys?
<lotuspsychje> great here, coffee & irc
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: purism made it!
<ducasse> yep, i heard. good news :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: now let's see how far they'll get with this ;)
<lotuspsychje> yeah im curious aswell
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> just woke up
<EriC^^> what's purism?
<EriC^^> hey ducasse Bashing-om
<ducasse> morning EriC^^
<Bashing-om> Hey guys, Not much to hold my attention - I keep wandering off :)
<ducasse> always quiet around this time, Bashing-om :)
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Yeah, the sun is over the Pacific . Sane people are sleeping :P
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> hiya lordievader - rise and shine :)
<lordievader> Hey ducasse , how are you?
<ducasse> still waking up, but very determined to stay inside today. raining and foggy outside, around freezing.
<Bashing-om> It's off this time to bed , Good nite all \o
<lotuspsychje> bbl work
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<oerheks> heya BluesKaj :-)
<BluesKaj> hi oerheks
 * nacc is finding himself with basically zero patience for new users on #ubuntu these days
<nacc> maybe I should take a hiatus
<BluesKaj> for at least an hour :-)
<nacc> BluesKaj: yeah
<ducasse> nacc: "i want to do something dumb, i just want you to tell me how and not tell me why i shouldn't" is hard to get excited about
<nacc> ducasse: yeah
<BluesKaj> or object to every suggestion whether they've tried it or not ....they have an idea how to fix something but need validation without dislosing it
<BluesKaj> trying not to look like noob
<nacc> BluesKaj: yeah, I've gotten very frustrated with users who are trying to be too clever
<nacc> unix/linux has existed a long time without you, people have solved these problems and a lot of those people are way smarted than we are :)
<nacc> use those solutions, don't try to be cute
<BluesKaj> well, i stay away from a lot of questions that I know are beyond me, but sometimes a little knowledge can get in the way too :-)
<nacc> heh
<nacc> welp, working on landing a `git ubuntu build` change that will let you (or anyone) clone a source package repo, cherry-pick an upstream change (presuming it applies cleanly) and generate a .deb from it for testing
<nacc> "it works here" so far :)
<Bashing-om> Been doing a lot of homework ^ huh, nacc ?
<nacc> Bashing-om: yeah, the hoops you have to jump through to make git/srcpkgs do the above in the general case is ... crazy :)
<nacc> basically, we create an equivalent quilt patch to the upstream change and build that instead
<Bashing-om> matsasc: Way over my skill set .. but all in kbowing the tools and then how to use them .
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-10-12
<nacc> Bashing-om: yep, that's the goal (and wrappig them with our tool, so you have to know less, but can still contribute changes)
<Bashing-om> nacc: I am all for contributing -- but I am struggling - right now - to keep this old hardware chugg'n along .
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-outs-important-linux-kernel-updates-for-all-supported-ubuntu-releases-518001.shtml
<lotuspsychje> all update systems :p
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> morning lordievader all good there?
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje . Doing good here. How are you?
<lotuspsychje> great on my side, almost weekend :p
<lordievader> Indeed :)
<lotuspsychje> someone really mad at ubuntu lol, wiki ddos, pm spams,ddos,..
<ducasse> good morning all!
<lotuspsychje> heyy ducasse
<ducasse> \o lotuspsychje :)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: lol https://puri.sm/posts/librem-5-over-1-6-million-what-this-means-for-you/
<lotuspsychje> new targets
<lotuspsychje> $10m = Run Android applications in isolation on the Librem 5
<ducasse> yeah, i doubt _that's_ going to happen in this round :) probably a bit too optimistic :)
<lotuspsychje> 2019...
<lotuspsychje> at that time everyone has bought an iphone X
<ducasse> that's when the phone will be ready?
<lotuspsychje> 2019 or before thats what i read yea
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/security-and-privacy-focused-librem-5-linux-smartphone-successfully-crowdfunded-517967.shtml
<lotuspsychje> ill stay on ubports for now
<lotuspsychje> bbl breakfast
<ducasse> ok, enjoy
<lotuspsychje> bbl work, have a nice1
<EriC^^> morning all
<EriC^^> ducasse o/
<ducasse> hi EriC^^, all well? made any more pizza lately? :)
<EriC^^> hey ducasse , pretty good, not really
<EriC^^> i've been working on the damned youtube site lately, ugh
<EriC^^> i need it to work a little and make like $300/month
<EriC^^> and i dont like programming that much so yeah
<EriC^^> i hope it makes a little money after all this effort
<EriC^^> i just need like 10,000 pageviews / day
<EriC^^> what about you? how's it going?
<ducasse> i have zero idea how likely that is to work, i stay as far away from web stuff as possible :)
<EriC^^> i have no idea either, i hope there's enough people wondering what the song is in the video and can't find it in the comments easily that they'll use the site, or need some other info about the video
<EriC^^> i'm going to write a robot that is going to spam the living shit out of it
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> click on the videos, write a comment about the site, then go to another video
<EriC^^> i'm wondering though a lot about how a person can let a site survive a lot of clicks
<EriC^^> i tried currently, and with 12 tabs running the site, the server ran out of the 1gb memory
<EriC^^> now i'm going to rewrite the whole fetching system, so that it checks if the comments already were downloaded by someone, and displays them with a refresh button, also while downloading it has to put them in a temp dir and when it's done copy it to the official place
<EriC^^> and i'm going to put a comment limit, like above 2000comments it'll say it can't do that many
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<EriC^^> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi EriC^^
<ducasse> \o BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> o/ ducasse
<BluesKaj> how's everyone doing today ?
<ducasse> quiet...
<ducasse> finally a bit of sunshine, though
<BluesKaj> having a cold snap here, autumn has finally arrived
<EriC^^> hey immu
<EriC^^> how's it going?
<immu> hey eric
<immu> i am cool, having kellogs and tried
<immu> tired
<immu> u
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> eating icecream and playing some ps4
<EriC^^> damn keeps kicking me out
<EriC^^> latency too high
<immu> is it
<immu> which icecream
<oerheks> B&J ??
<EriC^^> mcflurry with oreo chips
<EriC^^> kind of reminds me of baskin robbins, i dont know if that company still exists anymore, was good though
<EriC^^> i had it in the fridge since the afternoon, so it's not soft and stuff anymore, pretty rigid, tastes better i think
<EriC^^> what's B&J?
<EriC^^> never seen that brand here, looks good though
<EriC^^> immu: do you have tacobell in dubai?
<immu> Basking robbins is very much alive here. EriC^^
<immu> did you get your icecream from Mcdonalds?
<EriC^^> immu: yeah
<immu> ok cool
<EriC^^> do you guys have tacobell there?
<immu> yes
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> do arabs eat at it also or just people from outside the country?
<EriC^^> i mean like a large majority of arabs
<EriC^^> we dont have tacobell here, i wonder why they dont open, pizzahut 's company is the same one that owns tacobell, there's pizzahut here since ages but no tacobell or any mexican fast food restaurants yet
<immu> every one eats what they like all nationalities :)
<EriC^^> yeah i know, i mean like statistically
<immu> and i haven
<immu> i haven
<immu> havent had tacobell food yet
<EriC^^> i wonder if they made a study and found like most arabs wouldn't eat mexican fast food so they didn't bother opening it here
<immu> locals or nationals or people of UAE
 * nacc thinks it should be autoban for someone who says "I am only spamming because <someone else> was spamming"
<nacc> oerheks: --^
<Ben64> yeah
<leftyfb> that new join should be fun when they decide to speak
<oerheks> lonely kids ..
<xangua> Well we have "tacos árabes"
<oerheks> If they would offer dutch tacos, i hop on a plane
<oerheks> :-D
<xangua> Or you can come and mix Dutch and Mexican cuisine like Arabs did!
<oerheks> hmm .. brussels sprouts taco ..
<Ben64> people suck
<nacc> Ben64: yep
<Ben64> can't reboot a server
<Ben64> what kind of crap is that
<oerheks> i told that it was a not valid reason, then i walked my dog
<oerheks> then xangua made me feel hungry again
<Ben64> <Zeljko> i have too many opened servers
<Ben64> <Zeljko> and i cant stop it
<Ben64> that's the 'reason'
<oerheks> really important server, it is .. 10 users
<nacc> yeah and it's not clear what that meanns
<nacc> are too many people logged into server? is it runningn too many important processes?
<nacc> and if the latter, does everyone using those processes know that they are vulnerable?
<Ben64> if it was more like, oh i can't reboot now, but i can in a few hrs
<Ben64> then it'd be cool
<oerheks> more space for my users .. buy a bigger computer-case
<oerheks> .. wait
<nacc> and finally, they installed their system in a terrible way for actual administration
<Ben64> but can't reboot, homie don't play that
<Ben64> also, kernel from july 2016
<nacc> yep
<oerheks> ubuntu should have the right to sue server users,...
<Bashing-om> ^ deliberatly make it more difficult than it is .. I walk away . My way or your way .. and your way is not working, so what are you going to do ?
<Ben64> i could give the command to fix it
<oerheks> Ben64, but he does not want to stop his server ..
<Ben64> indeed
<Ben64> kinda funny that nobody else knows the way to do it
<oerheks> wow, tons of new helpers, lets watch the show
<leftyfb> I got it guys
<leftyfb> been through this one many times
<leftyfb> it's ugly, but works
<Ben64> or you could just not
<Ben64> leftyfb: make him reboot :D
 * leftyfb sigh
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-10-13
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> \o lotuspsychje .. Been active all of a sudden in main :)
<lotuspsychje> niceee
<lotuspsychje> lotus computers comes in, and action comes!
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Uh Huh .. nice to be active ..keeps the mind sharp .
<ducasse> morning all
<ducasse> hi Bashing-om, lotuspsychje - all well?
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse good morning :p
<lotuspsychje> active in main for a surprise
<Bashing-om> ducasse: struggling right now on support .
<lotuspsychje> so many aproaches for 1 issue lol
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: too early in the morning for me to get involved in anything, and enough people are helping pewpewpew already :D
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> hi lordievader - all well?
<lordievader> Jup, doing good here
<lordievader> How are you?
<ducasse> still waking up :)
 * lordievader slides coffee ducasse 's way
<lotuspsychje> im trying to help him from this morning omg
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: i'm about to give up on this guy, he's pretty hopeless
<lotuspsychje> trolling the same thing over and over, he borked his system
<ducasse> yep, this seems like user error to me
<lotuspsychje> bbl work :p
<lotuspsychje> have a nice1 all
<Bashing-om> All I can stand - gone to bed \o
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<EriC^^> !ding
<ubot5> dong
<BluesKaj> hey EriC^^ dinner time ?
<EriC^^> BluesKaj: hey blues :)
<nicomachus> oerheks_: what kinda names?
<oerheks_> he didn't want to reboot after some updates, <lfowlr> this is not windows <lfowlr> idiot
<oerheks_> urgent.. grinn
<nicomachus> lol
<immu> hi EriC^^ BluesKaj oerheks_
<BluesKaj> hi immu
<oerheks_> immu :-)
<Bashing-om> Do this some more -- weekend support :)
<oerheks_> friday support .. 13 is my lucky number
<oerheks_> https://www.bing.com/search?q=ubuntu+gimp+blur
<EriC^^> hi immu
<BluesKaj> yup, i was born on Fri 13th and still kicking ;-)
 * BluesKaj knocks on wood
<oerheks_> tue 15th..
<oerheks_> 14.10 hrs
<oerheks_> it was a hot summer day ..
<immu> :)
<immu> nice to meet you all
<immu> whats up amigos? all dozzzed off yeah
<oerheks_> https://www.bing.com/search?q=ubuntu+best+games+2017
<daftykins> EriC^^: hey hey, i'm tethering through a phone for a connection up in London ;D
<EriC^^> daftykins: haha, nice :D
<EriC^^> i miss my tethering days, i never used to get disconnected, now i have a keyboard shortcut for service networkmanager restart
<EriC^^> btw the battery for the 'spare samsung' i got (which turned into my actual daily phone, no monies) battery is growing fat too, i think all the tethering makes the battery want to explode
<daftykins> aww, laptop wifi a bit funny?
<daftykins> mmm must be the consistent higher temperature from the SoC
<EriC^^> i didnt think of that, it makes sense, i thought maybe the battery didn't like being plugged in all the time or something
<EriC^^> i got a repeater and set the wpa mode to wpa2 only as you said, it's improved a lot, still the occasional disconnect
<EriC^^> it's fair enough though, can't be too hard on it
<EriC^^> did you go to spain yet?
<daftykins> yeah i flew back here to London the day before yesterday, tomorrow afternoon i fly back to Guernsey
<EriC^^> cool
<daftykins> EriC^^: i wonder if a kind of electronics lab power supply with probes attached to a phone battery terminals would work :)
<daftykins> (better)
<EriC^^> yeah, anyways no more tethering now
<daftykins> :>
<tgm4883> There really needs to be a place where we can just curse users
<tgm4883> I'm going to make my own channel for that
<oerheks_> :-D
<oerheks_> make sure he exports the pic, else he cannot use it
<Bashing-om> tgm4883: Make it a big one , may get real popular :P
<oerheks_> export to /dev/zero/
<oerheks_> ... wait
<tgm4883> it's like FFS just admit that you had no intention of even trying and just want people to spoon feed you the answer
<oerheks_> and he is crossposting in ##linux, grinn
<tgm4883> it wasn't even a complicated question either nor one that differed from the program he supposedly used
<tgm4883> just LOOK at the icons
<tgm4883> geez
<tgm4883> i'm way too wound/wownd/wouend (wtf is wrong with this word) up, I should just go home
<daftykins> (:
<daftykins> tgm4883: careful, the dark side is powerful
<tgm4883> but I hear they have cookies
<daftykins> once you stray onto the path as i, you may never volunteer again
<oerheks_> ehm, my memory is failing, who banned you actually, daftykins ?
<oerheks_> and why am i never banned?
<daftykins> err i dunno, they just all came at me with bars of soap in socks they were swinging around and around ;_;
<oerheks_> ohh, it is because of your long beautifull hair ...
<oerheks_> or your bicycle
<daftykins> but you have one too!
<oerheks_> jups, with fresh tyres
<oerheks_> i checked with a manometer, they have the advised 3,5 bar now
<oerheks_> 85 kg
<tgm4883> omg
<tgm4883> I'm never helping people again
<nacc> tgm4883: don't do it :)
<daftykins> what's happening?
<daftykins> tgm4883: join meeee...
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-10-14
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> morning xangua
<xangua> Midnight
<lotuspsychje> oh
<ducasse> morning all
<Bashing-om> 'Nuf G nite \o
<immu> hi all
<immu> ducasse hi
<immu> how many of you are excited about, release?
<ikonia> not really
<ikonia> what is there to be excited about this release ?
<immu> each new release is a progression
<ikonia> what is exciting about this release
<immu> many things
<ikonia> such as
<immu> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/09/ubuntu-17-10-beta-2-download ikonia read it here & i think you are LTS user?
<ikonia> no, I'm asking you what is there to get excited about
<ikonia> what is the "thing" that is a must have in this release
<ikonia> you're telling me there are many things to get excited about
<ikonia> "what" is there to get excited about
<Ben64> 18.04 will be exciting
<ikonia> yeah, thats got a bit more to it looking at the roadmap
<ikonia> I'm not sure I'd go as far as exciting, but certainly a core change
<Ben64> i skipped 16.04 on desktop, so i'll probably install 18.04
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<oerheks> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey oerheks
<oerheks> that arun .. really?
<BluesKaj> yeah, constant complainer
<oerheks> if a program uses ram, that is *bad*
<oerheks> kill *
<BluesKaj> 10tabs open... what does he expect?
<oerheks> 10 tabs open, 6 youtube.. who can watch 6 movies at the same time :-D
<oerheks> silly users, i want this, now my pc is slooooooowwwwww
<BluesKaj> trying to resize his swap partition on the fly won't work afaik
<oerheks> jups, and i think i gave the right instruction, logout, change right top corner, login again
<BluesKaj> that dreaman is nothing but a sh*t disturber,  telling users to do this and that which have little to do with their issues
<EriC^^> yay they fixed the stupid vulnerability of ubottu and ubot5 (outside channel messaging)
<EriC^^> i'd /msg ubottu !cookies > #ubuntu-ops but it doesn't work anymore
<immu> how di amigos
<oerheks> si si, or cola cola
<xangua> Mmm Pepsi
<oerheks> they all taste bad, without rum
<BluesKaj> sugar sugar, everywhere
<immu> yeah BluesKaj and hi
<immu> EriC^^, hi again
<immu> brb rebooting
<oerheks> grinn, ikonia gets my drift
<immu> i am back
<oerheks> :-)
<BluesKaj> hi immu, EriC^^
<immu> hi all
<immu> whats upo
<immu> goodnite all
<brunch> I'm starting to sympatyze with #ubuntu
<brunch> just helped a friend install wine-staging by telling him to copy and paste some commands
<brunch> add key, repo, update, install
<brunch> he failed to copy and paste the commands
<oerheks> Yes, ubuntu makes it pretty easy adding a repo
<brunch> for some reason he'd run them partially
<ducasse> even more fun when someone spends half an hour or so patiently explaining something to someone, and then that someone goes and asks the exact same thing in another channel, because "i don't trust the person who answered"
<ikonia> ducasse: that guy was not going to be helped
<oerheks> his reasons suggests he knows enough about partitioning
<oerheks> just a lonely dude
<ikonia> he seems to know nothing
<ikonia> and seems to be parroting stuff he's reading on the net
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-10-15
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-387 xenial
<ubot5> Package nvidia-387 does not exist in xenial
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-384 xenial
<ubot5> Package nvidia-384 does not exist in xenial
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-375 xenial
<ubot5> nvidia-375 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-375): NVIDIA binary driver - version 375.66. In component restricted, is optional. Version 375.66-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 38895 kB, installed size 160232 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: \o .. Dead in main :(
<lotuspsychje> hey there Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> lets wake em up then :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: K. you are good at that :P
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: no dice today
<lotuspsychje> every ZZZZZzzzzz on sundayz
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: watched dark tower yesterday
<lotuspsychje> liked it actually
<EriC^^> nice did you like it?
<EriC^^> cool same here
<lotuspsychje> storyline was pretty neat
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> there's bladerunner supposed to be good i think?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: this beli-gian movies comes out soon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xF99vVf8yv0
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: yeah radio said bladerunner better then the original lol
<EriC^^> aha
<ducasse> good morning!
<EriC^^> holy crap, bitcoin almost $6000
<EriC^^> good morning ducasse o/
<lotuspsychje> hey hey ducasse
<lotuspsychje> the good crowd always awake on irc lol
<ducasse> \o EriC^^, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> do we really need main Bashing-om ?
<EriC^^> bitcoin is about to fork soon, so if you have bitcoins you get free bitcoins of the new fork when it happens
<lotuspsychje> oh
<EriC^^> so naturally lots of people are buying bitcoin right now, free money
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: why the fork?
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: cause every time they want to make a major improvement they have to do a hard fork, and the miners and others aren't agreeing together on the improvements and forks happen
<EriC^^> they're releasing a new upgrade so the transactions become faster
<lotuspsychje> ah, more freedom on forking?
<EriC^^> yeah it's like they change the code, if miners dont agree there becomes 2 bitcoins the old one and new one
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: main serves no purpose at this present time :( Maybe some one some where is think'n to use ??
<EriC^^> ethereum is doing the same on oct 17, but ethereum are smart, they have a difficulty bomb coded in it, and if the miners dont agree eventually the old ethereum will die out
<lotuspsychje> cool EriC^^
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: they fixed the ubottu vulnerability btw, i tested it yesterday
<EriC^^> no more messaging from outside the channel
<lotuspsychje> wow
<EriC^^> yeah i was surprised too
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: did you mention it once again?
<EriC^^> well only once maybe few months ago, the op was arguing and stuff that it's ok
<EriC^^> now it's fixed xD
<EriC^^> now we need to remove the -r from the channel
<lotuspsychje> nice find EriC^^
<EriC^^> it's killing the channel
<EriC^^> how do we get it removed? /join #ubuntu-ops and ask?
<lotuspsychje> i wonder how wayland will do on artful release in main..
<EriC^^> it's especially important before 17.10 comes out, lots of guys will try joining and cant
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> but i didnt autojoin ubuntu reg chan today
<lotuspsychje> maybe they work on solmething?
<EriC^^> hmm
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: #ubuntu-mirrors shows they still ddos ubuntu wiki also
<EriC^^> oh
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: ah, testing freenode webchat and joiningunregged now
<lotuspsychje> brb
<Bashing-om> Well, going to end my day and call it a night . Take care . See yall on my flip o/
<lotuspsychje> re
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> wb EriC^^
<EriC^^> thanks
<EriC^^> just had me some mcdonalds :D
<lotuspsychje> sunny sundays here
<lotuspsychje> what you have lol
<EriC^^> nice
<EriC^^> doesn't feel like a sunday today for me for some reason
<EriC^^> double cheese burger meal
<lotuspsychje> mmmm
<EriC^^> the weather is so in between here
<lotuspsychje> oh
<EriC^^> i have the a/c but im freezing my ass off, if i turn the a/c off it's too hot again
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: got any other movies worth seeing lately?
<EriC^^> there's not much, there's the movie "mother" by jennifer lawrence, it's supposed to be a horror though
<lotuspsychje> ah
<EriC^^> there's not much right now
<lotuspsychje> trailers in theaters showed some nice stuff comming
<EriC^^> i dunno if this is any good at all https://zooqle.com/movie/2-0-66ek.html
<EriC^^> it's not even released yet, it's post production rip, lol
<EriC^^> so no imdb
<EriC^^> hmm the movies files listed under it aren't the 2.0 movie
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: did you see that tombstone movie yet
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: which movies?
<EriC^^> nope
<EriC^^> i think there's a new lara croft movie coming out
<lotuspsychje> real nice, surely try it
<EriC^^> btw
<EriC^^> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tombstone_(film) ?
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<lotuspsychje> hmm no, got a wrong title
<EriC^^> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAHKQPBKSZ8
<EriC^^> i didn't know you made a movie :P haha
<EriC^^> lotus entertainment :D
<lotuspsychje> lolll
<lotuspsychje> brimstone
<EriC^^> aha
<lotuspsychje> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1895315/
<EriC^^> replicas looks pretty interesting
<lotuspsychje> yeah nice trailer also
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: nice movie for sundayafternoon in the dark lol
<lotuspsychje> your gonna love it
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> religious mumbo jumbo
<EriC^^> just turn on the news and it's the same :D
<lotuspsychje> loll
<lotuspsychje> its better then the trailer
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: grab some holy water and a cross, and watch lol
<EriC^^> will smith has a new movie checking https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOl4ygrkZT4
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> netflix
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> http://www.comingsoon.net/trailers
<lotuspsychje> bbl bit of garden work
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ducasse> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi ducasse
<lotuspsychje> https://hakshop.com/
<lotuspsychje> anything you guys like lol
<EriC^^> how's the shop going btw?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: not very busy yet, but its growing bit by bit
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: now ill have more time to comercialize
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: working on my newsblog, and buildup feedburner to my customers receive news
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> i'm going to write a robot that spams the living shit out of the youtubextras site
<lotuspsychje> to do what?
<EriC^^> i'll run it in a vm, all day long clicking on videos, scrolling to comments, typing a comment like "hey if you want to check all the comments of the video to search for anything click here youtubextras.com/watch?v=id-of-video-here
<lotuspsychje> cool
<EriC^^> i'll let him copy the url and make the link and write it
<EriC^^> yeah, it's very nice if he can make 1 per minute that's like 1440 per day
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: gonna sync it with adsense?
<EriC^^> no i doubt google will endorse it
<EriC^^> it's not illegal, i dunno
<EriC^^> i'll use another ad agency, i sent them the site, they said it needs to have minimum 3000views/day for past 30days
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: interesting? https://stream-seo.com/best-google-adsense-alternatives/
<EriC^^> thanks
<EriC^^> checking
<lotuspsychje> bet if its getting crowdy, you could earn big $$$
<EriC^^> i need like 20,000views/day i'll make $600 a month
<EriC^^> not bad
<EriC^^> who knows maybe it'll happen
<EriC^^> maybe not
<lotuspsychje> it sure will
<EriC^^> *shrug*
<EriC^^> there's an issue on the amount of people though, i tried 12 at the same time firefox tabs, server exploded xD
<lotuspsychje> lol
<BluesKaj> bandwidth
<BluesKaj> Hi lotuspsychje, EriC^^
<EriC^^> nah it exploded memory wise
<BluesKaj> ok'
<EriC^^> hi BluesKaj
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: that running apache?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> apache with php
<EriC^^> each fetching is taking like 4% memory
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: https://serverfault.com/questions/451805/apache-worker-is-crashing-after-3-000-users
<EriC^^> i did it now that if somebody already fetched it, it uses the old ones, gonna put a button to "refresh" the list
<EriC^^> also i saw the other day another site that gives mp3, it said "waiting for ticket" i think they use a ticket system like at the bank you take a number, good idea gonna try to make it as well
<lotuspsychje> bbl coffee
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<BluesKaj> hey pauljw
<pauljw> BluesKaj, how's it going?  :)
<BluesKaj> crappy weather, but otherwise fine here, pauljw, and you?
<pauljw> doing fine here, about to get some rain this morning then a bit of cooling.
<pauljw> hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi pauljw :)
<pauljw> :)
<oerheks> and there is immu
<immu> oh hi oerheks
<immu> whats up
<oerheks> weekend support, nothing fancy
<oerheks> how are you?
<immu> i am good
<immu> had dinner
<oerheks> eating the last pancakes now.. https://www.dropbox.com/s/22finlvhzutg9na/2017pancakes-done.JPG?dl=0
<immu> awesome oerheks and yeah i had my dinner
<immu> brb booting into windows
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-10-07
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<akem> Hello lotus ;)
<lotuspsychje> hey akem
<akem> What's going on this morning in Belgium? :)
<lotuspsychje> a big cuppa coffee
<lotuspsychje> then im awaiting answer from my reseller for a lost MSI gaming box
<akem> Enjoy! i'll get one too with some yumi cookies.
<akem> MSI gaming box? What is that?
<lotuspsychje> i sold a big gaming desktop to a customer, but the delivery never came
<lotuspsychje> postal office 'lost' it
<akem> Ho i see, yeah a gaming desktop ok. It disappeared magically... :X
<akem> Like it was a letter.
<lotuspsychje> so now reseller needs to pay me back, and i have to re order it
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<tomreyn> got a whoopsie (crash reporter) popup today for chromium-browser which crashed 3 days ago. i can't exactly recall what i was doing then.
<tomreyn> also, the GUI should tell you when it actually occurred (for GUI-only users), the exact time is only provided in the crash file.
<lotuspsychje> !info lvm2
<ubot5> lvm2 (source: lvm2): Linux Logical Volume Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.02.176-4.1ubuntu3.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 921 kB, installed size 3271 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<lotuspsychje> morning TJ-
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lotuspsychje> !isitoutyet
<ubot5> Not yet!
<lotuspsychje> cool!
<lotuspsychje> no wine for you jeremy31
<lotuspsychje> wb akemhp
<akemhp> Ty lotuspsychje. Back from shopping :)
<jeremy31> Bad grapes
<TJ-> hmmm... so easy to spend £50k on a server without realising... these Epyc 7702 multi-node systems are mesmerising
<TJ-> 512 cores in 2U
<tomreyn> those were too many for windows, microsoft needed to push an update :)
<tomreyn> but then running something other than linux there would be obscene anyways.
<tomreyn> and, yes, it's impressive that this is now technically possible.
<JimBuntu> TJ-, Grab a towel, twist it and put it in your mouth. Grab another towel, put the middle under your chin... move the ends to the top of your head and tie a knot... sit down... follow this link... https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/data-center/dgx-2/
<JimBuntu> the first instructions were for your own safety
 * TJ- laighs
<JimBuntu> I think they are down to around $250,000 USD now
<TJ-> but not quite 2U :p
<Bashing-om> UWN599 is on the streets: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue599 .
<TJ-> Bashing-om: it's already in my email too
<Bashing-om> TJ-: :D fast internet !
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-10-08
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> !party
<ubot5> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !cosmic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<guiverc> that does look like it needs update :)
<lotuspsychje> !party is <reply> fix for 19.10 please
<lotuspsychje> morning guiverc :p
<guiverc> G'day lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !torrents
<ubot5> Bionic can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/bionic/desktop/ubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/bionic/server/ubuntu-18.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<lotuspsychje> wait for final release this perhaps
<ducasse> good morning
<akemhp> Hello.
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> noticing another touchpad not working after update to -31 bug #1847212
<ubot5> bug 1847212 in linux (Ubuntu) "touchpad not working after upgrade to 5.0.0-31 kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847212
<lotuspsychje> seen a few passby in announce now
<lotuspsychje> and added to the -discuss bug team
<lotuspsychje> bug #1846857
<ubot5> bug 1846857 in linux (Ubuntu) "After upgrading to kernel 5.0.0-31-generic:amd64, click with one finger and drag with the other doesn't work on the touchpad." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1846857
<Mr_Cyclops> Need some suggestion. Which laptop is best suited in your opinion/experience for running Ubuntu? Lenovo Thinkpad or Dell Latitude?
<marcoagpinto> Hello!
<lordievader> Mr_Cyclops: Thinkpads are usually well received within the Linux community. However, Dell has a few lines wich can be configured with Linux pre-installed instead of Windows.
<tomreyn> Mr_Cyclops: and keep in mind that there are also linux-only and open hardware shops which may be worth supporting
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<marcoagpinto> Hello BluesKaj and guys!
<BluesKaj> hey marcoagpinto
<marcoagpinto> :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-10-09
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<akemhp_> Hello ;)
<lotuspsychje> hey akemhp_
<lotuspsychje> all good over there?
<akemhp_> Yep, coffee and fruit juice, i'm all ok :) and you?
<akemhp_> I installed Lubuntu in Virtual box to try it and do some tests.
<lotuspsychje> cool, wich lubuntu are you testing
<akemhp_> 19.04
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> ive been installing alot of 18.04 lubuntu's on older laptops, works pretty great
<RikMills> morning
 * RikMills needs a lot of coffee
<lotuspsychje> morning RikMills ; )
<akemhp_> Hey.
<RikMills> anyone testing 19.10 installs? should be fixes for zfs install in next bunch of isos
<lotuspsychje> RikMills: yes we having some crew doing 19.10 dailys
<lotuspsychje> think guiverc does lubuntu, blueskaj doing KDE's tomreyn does testing too
<lotuspsychje> EoflaOE too
 * Bashing-om xubuntu :P
<lotuspsychje> there we go :p
<RikMills> great. Kubuntu doesn't have the zfs option, as desktop-team only adapted the ubiquity gtk front end so far. But it was causing the KDE from end to crash as it uses the same scripts under the hood
<guiverc> RikMills, Lubuntu 19.10 installed with XFS & BTRFS yesterday; we don't test/do ZFS
<RikMills> guiverc: you don't use ubiquity either. lol
<guiverc> nope :)
<guiverc> I've got a ubiquity installed running curretnly (xubuntu - but default ext4)
<guiverc> installed/install ^
<RikMills> new ubiquity landed last night, so all things are reset. just need to test now so to try to avoid a bazillion RC iso respins later in the next week ;)
<guiverc> well my xubuntu install appears to have hung.. haven't worked out issue yet
<RikMills> guiverc: iso date?
<RikMills> new one spun just 2 hrs ago I think
<guiverc> Wed 09 Oct 2019
 * RikMills waits for cron to do kubuntu
<RikMills> you have latest ubiquity on that then
<OerHeks>  Ubiquity 19.10.14 ?
<RikMills> OerHeks: latest is 19.10.16
<OerHeks> oh oke
<guiverc> apt-cache policy says 19.10.16 ; but bird feed time, back in ~20 mins
<RikMills> landed in -release pocket 7 hrs ago, so only isos spun after that will have it. though you can update it in the live session if not
<lotuspsychje> we will spread the word RikMills
<RikMills> :)
<guiverc> lp 1847415  for my issue; no idea what it is (xubuntu 19.10 daily)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1847415 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "xubuntu 19.10 daily (Wed 09 Oct 2019 ) is stuck on install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847415
<RikMills> last thing it seemed to be doing was getting ready to install nvidia drivers :/
<guiverc> thumb-drive check-disc-for-defects passed again, trying again...
<guiverc> (isn't trying the same thing again expecting different results the first sign of insanity???)
<RikMills> not with ubiquity!
<guiverc> :)  LOL
<guiverc> looks the same... but it's still somewhat early... I'll give it 15-20 mins
<RikMills> I am zsyncing new kubuntu now
<guiverc> good luck RikMills    want me to try Kubuntu on the same box?  (xubuntu install will be killed about same time zsync would complete..)
<RikMills> guiverc: might be handy, as I cannot test with a nvidia machine right now
<RikMills> the partitioning crash after zfs bits were added seems fixed :)
<guiverc> :)  !!! for ZFS issue
<RikMills> installed :)
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<guiverc> no issues with kubuntu install RikMills
<RikMills> guiverc: thanks!
<guiverc> love the Flying Konqui wallpaper :)
<RikMills> what???
<RikMills> oh, in the plasma default. lol
<guiverc> doing a live install - generic play ; changing wallpapers "Flying Konqui" is the name of a very cute wallpaper :)
<guiverc> s/live install/live test/ (different box)
<RikMills> next time KDE ship a horrible default wallpaper, maybe I should make that Kubuntu default :D
<ducasse> hi guiverc - good morning
<guiverc> you can't please everyone with photos/wallpapers; picking the default wallpaper maybe should be the respsobility of our a D&D die spin maybe
<guiverc> Howdy ducasse
<ducasse> guiverc: all well?
<guiverc> Yep thanks ducasse, how about you?
<ducasse> all good, thanks, leaving for kiel today
<guiverc> ducasse, short-term or long term  -- I'm no fan of change, so I'd find it stressful..
<ducasse> very short-term, will be back on friday. i like staying at home myself, but need to get out now and then.
<guiverc> nothing is like home... nortern DE - will it be warmer?
<guiverc> more probably colder; it's getting warmer down here (south)..
<ducasse> about the same temp, i guesss
<guiverc> got plans whilst your there?
<ducasse> not really, just eat and relax
<ducasse> i'm buying a new vape mod, but that's about it
<guiverc> sounds good..
<guiverc> I'm jealous that VLC works in kubuntu (live), but NOT Lubuntu
<marcoagpinto> Hello!
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lotuspsychje> !upgrade
<ubot5> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<marcoagpinto> hey BluesKaj! lotuspsychje!
<marcoagpinto> :)
<lotuspsychje> afternoon marcoagpinto
<BluesKaj> hi marcoagpinto
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: won't he need to manually install the broadcom drivers?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: depends if he got cable access
<ducasse> yep, but he needs those drivers to get wifi
<lotuspsychje> if no access he can do the offline broadcom method from install media
<ducasse> right
